# Hyuugas or Uchihas?



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

This is the real thing, the poll is gonna be closed in at least 2 months, and when the poll closes, put this in your sig or else your a real coward: if the hyuugas win you put Hyuuga > Uchiha!!! if the Uchihas win you put Uchihas > Hyuugas.

That thing only goes for those who actually voted on this thread.

some rules:

1.don't spam!!!!!!
2.have fun!


----------



## Levithian (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyuugas, sorry I am a Itachi fan and I love the MS but the Hyuuga clan it is for me.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate Hinata...But I love Hiashi/Neji/Hanabi...

I like Itachi and Sasuke...but I overall dislike the Uchihas...

HYUUGA FTW


----------



## PlayStation (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchiha>Hyuuga


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchihas!! even though I hate Itachi.


----------



## GaaraOTD3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyuga>>>uchiha


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Hold on. I will not let the Hyuugas win! I'm gonna call all the Sasuke fans!!!


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2007)

Except for Hinata who is contaminating the Hyuuga name, I like the Hyuugas more.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 21, 2007)

And I will call the Neji/Hinata and Hyuugacest fans upon you.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Hold on. I will not let the Hyuugas win! I'm gonna call all the Sasuke fans!!!



You might wanna call the Itachi fans too.....


----------



## Levithian (Sep 21, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Uchihas!! even though I hate Itachi.



Why do you hate Itachi?...he can use MS...still Hyuuga.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyuugas all the way


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyuuga power! I like the Hyuuga for their fighting style.


----------



## Draxx (Sep 21, 2007)

Madara/Itachi/Sasuke FTW!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

I see. There sure are a bunch of Hyuuga fans..o.o


----------



## DeidaraFan123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchiha's all the way!! .


----------



## PlayStation (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate some of the Uchihas but Uchiha's sharingan PWNs


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2007)

Hm...I like Sasuke and Itachi...but Neji is godly...what ever shall I do?


----------



## Benard (Sep 21, 2007)

not all uchihas get sharingan. so hyuugas even someone as weak has hinata has the limit in their clan


----------



## cursed_guy12 (Sep 21, 2007)

go uchihas!


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> Hm...I like Sasuke and Itachi...but Neji is godly...what ever shall I do?



Hyuuga.....Uchiha clan is dead


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> Hyuuga.....Uchiha clan is dead



DONE. *vote*


----------



## scerpers (Sep 21, 2007)

This is how I see things

Uchiha = Shit   Cept Itachi

Hyuuga = Not As Much Shit


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchiha, at least they're not a family made up of a Kekei Genkei thats a deformity. Without Uchias theyr'd be no hyuugas


----------



## Spinnaz (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyuugas are elite but the No one can compare to the strength of the uchiha clan.There is one flaw though. the higher level of the sharingan used, the worse their regular eye sight becomes. Walking around with a sharingan would'nt be very smart considering people will know who itachi is so i sugest a pair of hater blockers.[/IMG]


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 21, 2007)

Tch Uchiha is h4x, but the Hyuuga's powerlevel is OVER 9000!!!11
So i'm votin Hyuuga.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont like how the hyuugas work. the branch and main piss me off. its feudalism all over. born into a position. besides uchiha have sasuke, itachi, and tobi. and well as the new chick*(cant remember her name) but theyre way cooler and better than any hyuuga


----------



## saprobe (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchihas win by their sheer power of sexy.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 21, 2007)

yea and uchiha's dont always have red eyes they can turn it off. UCHIHA ARE POLICEMEN


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchihas are > Hyuugas!


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> If you look closely at the Chuunin exam you will see the fail of Neji loosing to Naruto. Naruto was a lot weaker than Sasuke back then...who do you think would win if the first battle would be Sasuke vs Neji?




Neji...hand down....Neji get beat by ex machina only, everyone know that


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> What the hell...? I didn't really get the part of the "without that Uchiha's there would be no Hyuugas"...The hyuugas are hell different from Uchiha's.. I truly don't get it...o.o;;



Well sharingan was there (Uchihas) and then  a deformity came along and theres byakugan. And for more Uchiha backup do u think its better to predict someones moves than just land 2 fingered pokes on them? i must admit tho, byakugan is kinda cool with its precision


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

I should edit that...

Hyuugas have nothing to do with Uchihas. And I'm happy that thats a fact.



Brdof Hrms said:


> yea the lords were living in castles that smelled of horse poo and hay
> very romantic
> yea and the little peasants WORKED EVERY FREEKIN DAY FOR LIKE 18 HOURS JUST TO EAT
> 
> ...



you,too! read the first damn post!


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Legendary~Skulls said:


> Well sharingan was there (Uchihas) and then  a deformity came along and theres byakugan. And for more Uchiha backup do u think its better to predict someones moves than just land 2 fingered pokes on them? i must admit tho, byakugan is kinda cool with its precision




Is the INVERSE Sharigan was made from Byakuyan :rofl


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh..that makes more sense...


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Oh..that makes more sense...



Read the manga or kishi databook if you don't believe me


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 21, 2007)

wat is the inverse sharingan?


----------



## saprobe (Sep 21, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> Read the manga or kishi databook if you don't believe me


They mentioned it somewhere in the anime, too. I'm sure. I think maybe during the Naruto vs. Neji fight.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

> wat is the inverse sharingan?




Read the Manga or  Kishi's datebook.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> wat is the inverse sharingan?



hum loll 

I mean, the sharigan was made by the byakuyan, but skull said the INVERSE :rolf


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchihas need 4 more votes for a tie!!!


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 21, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> Read the manga or kishi databook if you don't believe me



Yeah ur right, i get that whole thing mixed up a lot until now, but still would you rather predict someone's movements or just poke them?


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Legendary~Skulls said:


> Yeah ur right, i get that whole thing mixed up a lot until now, but still would you rather predict someone's movements or just poke them?



Well, the byakuyan do much more like see tenketsu (sp?) wide 359 vision, the only thing who made the Sharigan so powerfull is the MS and copy-paste skill.

But to activate the MS, you have to kill your best friend so.....(also, only 1/4(<--speculation) of the uchiha can HAVE the basic sharigan)


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 21, 2007)

Legendary~Skulls said:


> Yeah ur right, i get that whole thing mixed up a lot until now, but still would you rather predict someone's movements or just poke them?



its not just that its predicting flawlessly and copying if need be as well as being able to slow down their movements


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Sharingan has one thing that the bayakugan doesn't, the Sharingan has stages. Bayakugan only has one. The Sharingan has a Genjutsu, the Bayakugan doesn't. The Sharingan can see movemnts from stage 3+, the Bayakugan can see movements...

that makes the Sharingan > Bayakugan.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 21, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Sharingan has one thing that the bayakugan doesn't, the Sharingan has stages. Bayakugan only has one. The Sharingan has a Genjutsu, the Bayakugan doesn't. The Sharingan can see movemnts from stage 3+, the Bayakugan can see movements...
> 
> that makes the Sharingan > Bayakugan.



Sharingan Cant see the Chakra points and the Network.


----------



## ? (Sep 21, 2007)

Hyuugas... if for no reason other than it hasn't been haxed into total wtfery.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 21, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Sharingan Cant see the Chakra points and the Network.



thats true but you dont need chakra points if you can calculate their movements and stab them


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Kyoushu said:


> Hyuugas... if for no reason other than it hasn't been haxed into total wtfery.



Same thing here 

That become so much bullshit, I think I start hate the Sharigan when Kakashi gain the MS......
*Spoiler*: __ 



And TOTALLY hate it when Sasuke have trapped DeiDei with a genjutsu who have come out of nowhere


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 21, 2007)

Well once you get oround being blinded by MS, Tsukuyomi is the worst place to be!


----------



## Hebi Baito (Sep 21, 2007)

Well i love the Hyuuga and the Uchica. Though figure this you say the Uchica are so godly and what not. But figure this Itachi slaughtered most of the Uchica when he was only 14. Thus proving that the overall clan's skill level was not that great. Also every Uchica we have seen has been a genius or been the person with the first sharingan. So basically Hyuuga are stronger on a clan base.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 21, 2007)

Hm...amusingly enough I only like one person out of either clan. I might have to go with a preference for Uchihas even though I get tired of the sharingan. I just think that the eyes look better, veins do not appeal to me. Besides, I like the idea of using genjutsu more than I do advantages of taijutsu, even if I prefer watching taijutsu fights.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 21, 2007)

I am not a Sasuke or Itachi fan that much but Uchiha > Hyuuga
Tobi > Neji and Hinata combined...


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 21, 2007)

Legendary~Skulls said:


> Well once you get oround being blinded by MS, Tsukuyomi is the worst place to be!



Yeah, but Is Itachi, even him support the Hyuuga, He kill all other Uchiha except Sasuke cause he know they worth nothing :rofl


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchiha>Hyuuga


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 21, 2007)

Uchihas.


----------



## Draxx (Sep 21, 2007)

Hebi Baito said:


> Well i love the Hyuuga and the Uchica. Though figure this you say the Uchica are so godly and what not. But figure this Itachi slaughtered most of the Uchica when he was only 14. Thus proving that the overall clan's skill level was not that great. Also every Uchica we have seen has been a genius or been the person with the first sharingan. So basically Hyuuga are stronger on a clan base.




You seem to be ignoring the fact Itachi had unlocked his Mangekyou Sharingan by this point, you make it sound as if he was just a normal teenager at 14, he was the epitome of strength and accomplishment in the Uchiha clan, so how could at most a 3 tomoe Sharingan stand up to a Mangekyou? It's not the fact his clan was weak, just the fact he was godlike in comparison.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 21, 2007)

Neji. **


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 21, 2007)

Well for one thing not everyone was at shnobi status when Itachi went crazy, "just to test his power" Adn i would gove mroe reasons but its just too much to defend Uchihas, *Sasuke and Hinata need to combines these clans lol*


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

The fact that Uchihas > bigger than all Hyuugas is cause of Itachi's MS. Sasukes hard stabbing chidori.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 22, 2007)

Mangekyou Sharingan is one reason I like Itachi but the Hyuuga have better skills overall.Also I love the Hyuuga style.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

Legendary~Skulls said:


> *Sasuke and Hinata need to combines these clans lol*



You should join the sasuhina fc


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

There is only 1 person I like from the Hyuuga clan, and thats Neji.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Draxx said:


> You seem to be ignoring the fact Itachi had unlocked his Mangekyou Sharingan by this point, you make it sound as if he was just a normal teenager at 14, he was the epitome of strength and accomplishment in the Uchiha clan, so how could at most a 3 tomoe Sharingan stand up to a Mangekyou? *It's not the fact his clan was weak*, just the fact he was godlike in comparison.




That true but not this this part, the uchiha clan was weak, there were just mere police, only a low % can learn the 2 tomoe sharingan, the clan was not even able to stop a one man rebellion and the MS is illegal cause you must kill a Konoha's fellow so yeah... (and the *why Kakashi have it is a complete mystery, some people said is another kind of MS or other stuff like that.)

anyway THE UCHIHA CLAN SUCK, BUT NOT THE SHARIGAN, but this vote is about CLAN and clan wise, Uchiha are VERY weak


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 22, 2007)

The Hyuuga clan interests me more, but I do like the Uchiha clan Bloodline better.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

How come the uchiha clan suck? well, all the other uchihas except Sauske and Itachi...


----------



## Hyuuga (Sep 22, 2007)

Hyuuga clan.  

I don't like Uchihas.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Remember guys that after 2 months you will have to put those sigs up...


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> anyway THE UCHIHA CLAN SUCK, BUT NOT THE SHARIGAN, but this vote is about CLAN and clan wise, Uchiha are VERY weak



 Sharingan is Uchiha...


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 22, 2007)

*Well this picture answers everything! Nuff' said*


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

OHOHOHOOHH!!


----------



## Draxx (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> That true but not this this part, the uchiha clan was weak, there were just mere police, only a low % can learn the 2 tomoe sharingan, the clan was not even able to stop a one man rebellion and the MS is illegal cause you must kill a Konoha's fellow so yeah... (and the *why Kakashi have it is a complete mystery, some people said is another kind of MS or other stuff like that.)
> 
> anyway THE UCHIHA CLAN SUCK, BUT NOT THE SHARIGAN, but this vote is about CLAN and clan wise, Uchiha are VERY weak




And what exactly is a clan without it's members? Just an empty shell of an organisation. The fact remains that the Uchiha's that did achieve strength through the Sharingan achieved more than the Hyuuga's ever could. As for stopping a "one man rebellion" I have yet to see a single Hyuuga member stand up to Itachi, and besides that fact it's quite clear Itachi was the strongest member of the Uchiha clan at that time, just because the Uchiha's couldn't stop their strongest member, it doesn't mean they're weak.

Oh and Legendary, verra nice!


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Espionage said:


> Sharingan is Uchiha...



Do that change the amount of failure of their clan? NO


----------



## Levithian (Sep 22, 2007)

Espionage said:


> Sharingan is Uchiha...



I think it might mean the bloodline limit is good but not the overall Uchiha..just the  bloodline limit of the Uchiha...I like MS and that is Uchiha...but I am still a Hyuuga fan overall.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

right now, If Itachi and Sasuke would've fought Hinata,Neji...there will be no way from the Hyuuga clan to win. Just think about it... Itachi = MS, Sasuke = fast speed,Chidori...

Hinata can barely do shit... Neji can't even defeat an Akatsuki member..


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> Do that change the amount of failure of their clan? NO



You seem to be forgetting the fact that Itachi waited untill night time to strike when mostly, everyone was comfotrable. Don't argue this. It has been proven.

And do tell. Tell some more fails of the clan.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

I only have one for the Hyuuga clan...

The fight thing... Uchihas were always pieceful..


----------



## Draxx (Sep 22, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> I only have one for the Hyuuga clan...
> 
> The fight thing... Uchihas were always pieceful..




Not to mention the fact whilst the Uchiha's were living in peace the Hyuuga's were debating purity of blood, but hey, equality is overrated, right?!


----------



## Legendary~Skulls (Sep 22, 2007)

Hyuugas are gettin burried!

1) My picture goes to show it up there ^
2) They must really be worthless to make a huge deal out of blood
3) Every Uchiha is decently strong, not every Hyuuga is aka Hinata


----------



## Elle (Sep 22, 2007)

It's a tough choice.  Even though I love Neji, I'd have to go with the Uchihas > Sasuke, Itachi, Obito, and Madara.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

> Draxx said:
> 
> 
> > 1)And what exactly is a clan without it's members? Just an empty shell of an organisation. 2)The fact remains that the Uchiha's that did achieve strength through the Sharingan achieved more than the Hyuuga's ever could. 3)As for stopping a "one man rebellion" I have yet to see a single Hyuuga member stand up to Itachi, and besides that fact it's quite clear Itachi was the strongest member of the Uchiha clan at that time, just because the Uchiha's couldn't stop their strongest member, it doesn't mean they're weak.
> ...


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> > 1)Yeah youre right, Uchiha clan is a empty shell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

> Good one. Seriously.



thank 



> It was stated the Uchiha clan was the most feared caln in konoha. When Itachi killed the clan, that was the only reason Hyuugas became first.



Hum, dunno, Hyuuga where here before them, i think the manga said THE SHARIGAN was the most feared, but not the clan, the most feared clan as alway be Hyuuga. Cause seriously, all get killed like dog.....there nothing to feared about, the sharingan HIMSELF yes.



> You can't be serious. You really can't. Im going to give you time to think about this last post you just made.



100% hella serious, Itachi is not god, he was with Kisame and have run with is dick between is leg when Jiraya have appear, same thing with Gai.
Hiashi is a beast, every hyuuga have byakuyan and juuken and the main branch have kaiten and shugo hakke: fucking long name no jutsu (lol) so yeah, Itachi cannot beat 50 killings machines by himself, even him who is really strong, know is limit.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> thank



I really knew you woud say something like that.




> Hum, dunno, Hyuuga where here before them, i think the manga said THE SHARIGAN was the most feared, but not the clan, the most feared clan as alway be Hyuuga. Cause seriously, all get killed like dog.....there nothing to feared about, the sharingan HIMSELF yes.



No, don't try to pull that shit. 

_Once considered to be one of the most powerful clans in Konohagakure, the Uchiha clan (うちは一族, Uchiha Ichizoku?, "Uchiha family") is now virtually gone,_



Have some fun.

Though it does say "*One* of the most powerful clans.



> 100% hella serious, Itachi is not god, he was with Kisame and have run with is dick between is leg when Jiraya have appear, same thing with Gai.
> Hiashi is a beast, every hyuuga have byakuyan and juuken and the main branch have kaiten and shugo hakke: fucking long name no jutsu (lol) so yeah, Itachi cannot beat 50 killings machines by himself, even him who is really strong, know is limit.



Show your saying besides Itachi being God, Hiashi is. 

Im not saying Itachi would rape Hiashi. Im saying simply none of the Hyuugas have proven they know anything about MS for them to stand a chance against him.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2007)

That's true, I doubt any number of Hyuugas would beat Itachi with ease. That MS is pretty deadly...


----------



## Dogma (Sep 22, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> right now, If Itachi and Sasuke would've fought Hinata,Neji...there will be no way from the Hyuuga clan to win. Just think about it... Itachi = MS, Sasuke = fast speed,Chidori...
> 
> Hinata can barely do shit... Neji can't even defeat an Akatsuki member..



Proof where? 

~The only reason the Uchiha's would even have a chance against the Hyuugas is due to that l33t h4x Sharingan. And even then, that doesn't put a win on the table right off the bat.

The Uchiha fans are just more prone to fawning over the Uchiha name the the Hyuuga fans. So of course they're going to make every little thing seem like it was done by some kind of master, and that Itachi could be likened to Jesus or some kind of figure like that.

The Hyuuga's win hands down. The overall strength of their clan is stronger as a whole, and their style acts as a thorn to the style of the Uchiha. 

Not to mention the only thing an Uchiha can use effieciently is PNJ.

I think Pt.2 Neji could tie or beat Sasuke, and I think Hiashi could beat Itachi.

Itachi ran from a battle against Jiraiya when he had Kisame at his side, to say that he could beat anyone is pretty stupid. Hiashi isn't a slouch when it comes to fighting, and though the Sharingan is nice and all, it does you no good when the chakra points eventually get clogged.

With Kaiten at their arsenal, long range attacks are nullified. And with the masterful control over chakra, the subjective use of Genjutsu loses it's  accuracy rating.

When it comes down to hand to hand  combat, the notion that a Uchiha would beat a Hyuuga is laughable.

So that's how they'd both eventually win, or tie. 

Hyuuga's take it, because Sasuke and Itachi are special cases.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 22, 2007)

The Hyuugas.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Sep 22, 2007)

Neji solos.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Espionage said:


> I really knew you woud say something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't need to said anything on part 2, is not a proof that the Uchiha THE strongest, in fact, this sentence was said by kakashi in the chunnin exam, he was referring to the 4 great clan of konoha, who are the strongest of the village, but nothing indicate that the uchiha is THE best of all. P.S. don't use wiki, that pure shit, use the databook if you have one, is more Canon 

3) cause like i said earlier, him too have ownd 30 ninja in one move, a DEF move by the way (kaiten is create to stop projectile) also i said beast, not god, Itachi too is a beast, but beast vs beast+neji+hanabi+hinata(even if she suck)+25 branch members with juuken and bya+25 main members with juuken and kaiten and bya and so on. You get my point right, Hyuuga clan prefer do a strong clan than a individual clan like Uchiha, like that, al together, he can beat any one-man army.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> Don't need to said anything on part 2, is not a proof that the Uchiha THE strongest, in fact, this sentence was said by kakashi in the chunnin exam, he was referring to the 4 great clan of konoha, who are the strongest of the village, but nothing indicate that the uchiha is THE best of all.



 Im going to find the chapter where it was stated.



> P.S. don't use wiki, that pure shit, use the databook if you have one, is more Canon



For more seriouse references I'll use the data book, but for small crap like this, I use wiki. But yes, I should always use the data book.



> also i said beast, not god, Itachi too is a beast



But that's how you were making it seem. 



> , but beast vs beast+neji+hanabi+hinata(even if she suck)+25 branch members with juuken and bya+25 main members with juuken and kaiten and bya and so on. You get my point right, Hyuuga clan prefer do a strong clan than a individual clan like Uchiha, like that, al together, he can beat any one-man army.



You have someone that can kill you in a blink of an eye 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And someone who can run so fast, surprised even Madara.




Im not saying this could be easy for the Uchiha clan. All im saying is, Hyuugas don't >>>>> Uchiha. And Uchiha don't>>>>> Hyuuga. I should had made this more clear in my previouse post.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Espionage said:


> Im going to find the chapter where it was stated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you said I make Hiashi like a god, remembered you have 50 someone who can butt is ass without have a eye contact.

And sure is fast, he have invented the art of run :rofl

Also Stop calling Uchiha as a clan please, the clan is no more, we have 2 missing ninja and a traitor who killed is family, we don't need to have every members death to said a clan is no more. Like a group who have all take a other way in life, leaving to follow their ownd path, they not death, but the *gang* yes. Even is it blood, that don't chance anything, is still family, but a *clan* not at all, that why i call uchiha clan a fail, cause he no more, just missing ninja with the sharigan live on.


----------



## Draxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Definition Clan: Group of people related by blood or marriage.

Definition Group: Any number of entities (members) considered as a unit.

Madara, Itachi, Sasuke = 3 Entities = Group = Clan.

A clan is not defined by numbers, as long as there is in excess of 1, the clan lives on.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Draxx said:


> Definition Clan: *Group* of people related by blood or marriage.
> 
> Definition Group: *Any number of entities (members) considered as a unit*.
> 
> ...



No they not even in the same side sasuke want to kill itachi, itachi don't know Madara. Madara use itachi and sasuke to conquer the world.

Also, their all guy, good luck to make pure blooded Uchiha 

Also Sasuke said he WANT TO REVIVE this clan.

Definition of revive: come back something DEATH

sorry you fail, have a nice day


----------



## Draxx (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> No they not even in the same side sasuke want to kill itachi, itachi don't know Madara. Madara use itachi and sasuke to conquer the world.
> 
> Also, their all guy, good luck to make pure blooded Uchiha
> 
> ...



.... Wow, you sure put me in my place?? 

You really can't even grasp the context of what he was talking about when he said revive his clan? Well obviously you're right, he wants to become a shamanistic voodoo user and raise all the corpses from the dead! Never saw that one coming!

Oh and incase you didn't know this, you don't have to be allied with each other to be blood-relatives, they're still a clan based on their blood, even if they're fighting each other, or did you not realise the exact same thing is going on between the branch and main family of the Hyuuga clan? They're related by blood but feuding with each other.

Also, when did pure blood come into this?


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Draxx said:


> .... Wow, you sure put me in my place??
> 
> *1)You really can't even grasp the context of what he was talking about when he said revive his clan?* *2)Well obviously you're right, he wants to become a shamanistic voodoo user and raise all the corpses from the dead! Never saw that one coming!*
> 
> ...



1) he want made love to lady, to make baby and revive is DEATH clan. 

2) this called edo tensei, Orochimaru death with this secret too bad huh! 

3)sadly, ONLY the blood is on common, there are missing ninja now, they have lost there birth right, Itachi have choose to be counted out of the clan when he killed this ownd family (well Duh!), while madara was throw the fuck out of the village by the first hokage, the only one left is Sasuke and he still a miss-nin, 1 dont = a gang sorry.

4)what the fuck are you talking about, there are not rebellion or anything, there separed the clan in 2 for the good of the clan, they living and fighing for each other, you don't even know what you saying 

5) check kekei genkai definition, your good at that


----------



## Draxx (Sep 22, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> 1) he want made love to lady, to make baby and revive is DEATH clan.
> 
> 2) this called edo tensei, Orochimaru death with this secret too bad huh!
> 
> ...



Sticking with your format;

1. Yes good, I'm glad you worked that much out. He doesn't want to revive the clan in the sense of bringing them back from death.

2. Have you ever heard of the word Sarcasm?

3. You can't make the assumption killing other members of the clan results in the removal of membership, we've never been provided with rules of Uchiha clan membership now have we. The clan is Madara's, he created it and was the first member, just being kicked out of where his clan was situated, doesn't mean he isn't in it. Which also relates to your 5th point, the clan was never pureblood, Madara was the first Uchiha and most likely, bred with a normal konoha ninja, therefore populating the clan.

4. They're seperated due to birth rights and because of their blood. I didn't say they were rebelling against the clan.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Draxx said:


> Sticking with your format;
> 
> 1. Yes good, I'm glad you worked that much out. He doesn't want to revive the clan in the sense of bringing them back from death.
> 
> ...





1) and 2) Have you ever heard of the word Sarcasm?  (damn i love thrown other sentence in their face lol)


3) That opinion, sadly we can argue over and over, because the 2 side will argue about something without canon material. So for the fact to be throw out of the clan will stop here, i will still believe they got rejected and you not. for the second part of this point, this is why only a low % of the Uchiha have the chance to have the Sharigan, Pure blood is really important, is why the hyuuga have separed the clan in two, they already do i*c*st to keep the blood strong, but they even separed the stronger by birth right to make blood even stronger, BUT hiashi and Hizashi was twin, that explained why Neji is so strong.

4) ok, but they still unified.


I want to put another point, what the fuck with the op, really, do he think anyone will listen him and do it, we have a pride, no Hyuuga and Uchiha fan will never surrender 

seriousely everyone look this part : 





> put this in your sig or else your a real coward: if the hyuugas win you put Hyuuga > Uchiha!!! if the Uchihas win you put Uchihas > Hyuugas.






Really what the point lol


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2007)

I love both so I won't choose.


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> 1) and 2) Have you ever heard of the word Sarcasm?  (damn i love thrown other sentence in their face lol)


 
1)...That's not going to do much damage I'm afraid . I don't think you have a clue what sarcasm means. So you're saying that Sasuke's pure intention is to revive his clan's corpses? 

2) It's too hard to tell if it is sarcasm or not. 




> 3) *That opinion, sadly we can argue over and over, because the 2 side will argue about something without canon material.* So for the fact to be throw out of the clan will stop here, i will still believe they got rejected and you not. for the second part of this point, this is why only a low % of the Uchiha have the chance to have the Sharigan, Pure blood is really important, is why the hyuuga have separed the clan in two, they already do i*c*st to keep the blood strong, but they even separed the stronger by birth right to make blood even stronger, BUT hiashi and Hizashi was twin, that explained why Neji is so strong.


 

3) @bolded part: Oh gee. Thanks for reminding us. 

Without canon material...that's the key phrase. No banished Uchiha members history were mentioned in the manga so your opinion and fact disappears. ...As for the second part, where did it say in the manga that there is only a small percentage of the Uchiha clan acquiring Sharingan when the clan's overall purpose to the village was protecting it and its people? In order for the Uchihas to hold up a police station and a military force, there had to be a lot of Uchihas running around with their Sharingan. Also, if there were very few people with Sharingan and the fact that the Uchihas date back a couple of decades and branched from the Hyuuga's DNA, Uchihas still earned the reputation to become one of most elite clans in Konoha without clinging onto the Hyuugas. 

Um, I don't think "keeping the bloodline pure" highly qualifies as an important requirement in clans. If one possess a special bloodline in their DNA, theirs automatically become dominant over the normal other by default for decades or possibly thousands of years. Knowing that the Hyuuga clan is a noble clan and probably remains stringent towards older traditions, i*c*st isn't impossible... although I have another feeling that non-blood members are often removed from the clan or asked to live somewhere else, which can explain Neji, Hinata and Hanabi's mothers' and grandmothers' absence. 



> 4) ok, but they still unified.


 
What the hell do you mean, they "unified"? Hyuuga and Uchiha clans are both different. Uchihas _branched_ from the Hyuuga genes plus another unknown gene and created their own bloodline. 



> I want to put another point, what the fuck with the op, really, do he think anyone will listen him and do it, we have a pride, no Hyuuga and Uchiha fan will never surrender


 
...Uh. The OP said to vote and have fun. 



> seriousely everyone look this part :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
To have fun.

But you missed the point.


----------



## Chiyo (Sep 22, 2007)

I voted Hyuugas, because I love the juuken style, and I'm a Neji fan.
I like Itachi of the Uchiha, and adore Obito, but I detest Sasuke.


----------



## Felt (Sep 22, 2007)

I prefer Hyuugas but Uchihas are better


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 22, 2007)

although i think Itachi 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and Madara


 are awesome, i will have to go with Hyuuga, even though i hate Hinata


----------



## Ash (Sep 22, 2007)

Neither, but I voted Hyuuga.


----------



## Creator (Sep 22, 2007)

Hyuugas win...well because the Uchiha are useless.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 22, 2007)

uchilas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 22, 2007)

Hyuuga, think they advanced bloodline is better or way cooler!


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Uchihas
I think the fire affinty is cool


----------



## choclait (Sep 22, 2007)

Uchiha. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Kuran (Sep 22, 2007)

uchiha's


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> 1)...That's not going to do much damage I'm afraid . I don't think you have a clue what sarcasm means. So you're saying that Sasuke's pure intention is to revive his clan's corpses?
> 
> 2) It's too hard to tell if it is sarcasm or not.
> 
> ...




1) no im saying is gai  (or he don't know how make babiez )

2) The principal role of a Sarcasm im afraid 

3): Nothing said these uchihas never lose her birth right too, the 2 side lacking canon element, if you too stupid too understand the 2 side are in a dead end and is futile to continue, then don't talk about this point at all. 

Anyway, time to get serious, The fact the Uchiha have a low % of have the sharingan was state in the manga (kakashi gaiden and  Itachi said so too, that why the clan wanted him so much to be the strongest) And why The Uchiha need to have the sharingan to be a policeman? is not like is a prerequisite? or STATED in the manga!!!. 



> Um, I don't think "keeping the bloodline pure" highly qualifies as an important requirement in clans. If one possess a special bloodline in their DNA, theirs automatically become dominant over the normal other by default for decades or possibly thousands of years. Knowing that the Hyuuga clan is a noble clan and probably remains stringent towards older traditions, i*c*st isn't impossible... although I have another feeling that non-blood members are often removed from the clan or asked to live somewhere else, which can explain Neji, Hinata and Hanabi's mothers' and grandmothers' absence.



This part is just pure speculation, nothing prove the Hyuuga gene (who yes is dominant) will be strong as the first member, is not like the person have give all this chromosome either(clone).So more the blood is identical (same family) stronger is the dominant gene(who is the kekei genkai is this manga). also, that don't even refute my point at all, that don't change the fact this clan who is feudalism, do i*c*st to keep the blood pure, or the fact they have separed the clan in 2 too to keep the blood stronger (also to seal the secret of the byukuyan). And for their Mother, you don't even know who are they right (like me), don't talk about something without canon element cause that = dead end if you don't have understand this yet 


4) reread the point 4 of Draxx, a was referring to the Hyuuga branch and main family, who even separed in 2, are in the same clan, Fighting for each other (you should not enter a discussion if you don't able to follow) 

For the op, he force people who have vote to write in their sig(the one with the most of vote >>>> the other one), like anyone will do that (also is THE only thing you don't have quoted...HUM dunno why )


----------



## chrisp (Sep 22, 2007)

The Uchihas are so badass!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes! Uchihas are finally in the lead!!!


----------



## Hebi Baito (Sep 22, 2007)

Draxx said:


> You seem to be ignoring the fact Itachi had unlocked his Mangekyou Sharingan by this point, you make it sound as if he was just a normal teenager at 14, he was the epitome of strength and accomplishment in the Uchiha clan, so how could at most a 3 tomoe Sharingan stand up to a Mangekyou? It's not the fact his clan was weak, just the fact he was godlike in comparison.



You say it was cause he had the MS. Yet the MS abilities is only for one person battle. As well when Itachi is 19 using it two consecutive times almost wipes out his chakra stores. So explain how he can use it on 50+ clan members.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Hebi Baito said:


> You say it was cause he had the MS. Yet the MS abilities is only for one person battle. As well when Itachi is 19 using it two consecutive times almost wipes out his chakra stores. So explain how he can use it on 50+ clan members.




Youre right, is not like someone can look 50 person in their eyes in one sight, is a 1 vs 1 skill, chiyo and kakashi already stated this


----------



## saprobe (Sep 22, 2007)

Hebi Baito said:


> You say it was cause he had the MS. Yet the MS abilities is only for one person battle. As well when Itachi is 19 using it two consecutive times almost wipes out his chakra stores. So explain how he can use it on 50+ clan members.


He can blow up every body with the Amaratsu. That's definitely an area-of-effect blast.

But Uchihas really win with their mega-sexiness.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 22, 2007)

The only thing an Uchiha can win is a gloating, and l33t h4x contest.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> And you said I make Hiashi like a god, remembered you have 50 someone who can butt is ass without have a eye contact.



You seem to have forgotten Ameratsu. 



> And sure is fast, he have invented the art of run :rofl



DAH, I c what u did thar... 



> Also Stop calling Uchiha as a clan please, the clan is no more, we have 2 missing ninja and a traitor who killed is family, we don't need to have every members death to said a clan is no more. Like a group who have all take a other way in life, leaving to follow their ownd path, they not death, but the *gang* yes. Even is it blood, that don't chance anything, is still family, but a *clan* not at all, that why i call uchiha clan a fail, cause he no more, just missing ninja with the sharigan live on.



They're still a clan... 

 And for the record, im calling them by their last names. If I called them a clan on some occasions; it must had been a mistake.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

> *You seem to have forgotten Ameratsu. *


Ameratsu Is stong, but is not like 50 ninja will stay side by side like in a bowling game and get ownd by a charged black rayon of doom 



> *DAH, I c what u did thar... *


O rly? 



> B]They're still a clan...





> And for the record, im calling them by their last names. If I called them a clan on some occasions; it must had been a mistake.


[/B]
Ok, but i still believe the TITLE clan for them is biased


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

?WhiteShade? said:


> Ameratsu Is stong, but is not like 50 ninja will stay side by side like in a bowling game and get ownd by a charged black rayon of doom



The point is, they have no clue what Ameratsu is capable of.

So pretty much it is all how the match begins. If they are standing together, they're done. If they are surrounding the Uchiha, a good percentage of them will be gone. 

And saying they can fight without they're eyes closed has never been stated. If it has, you shoukd show a referance.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

Espionage said:


> The point is, they have no clue what Ameratsu is capable of.
> 
> So pretty much it is all how the match begins. If they are standing together, they're done. If they are surrounding the Uchiha, a good percentage of them will be gone.
> 
> And saying they can fight without they're eyes closed has never been stated. If it has, you shoukd show a referance.



No need of close there are, they can look a his feet and see the upper part of Itachi body 

And yes, we don't even have see ameratsu blow the wall in this chapter, we know that do a big ass hole, but the wide-area and how far is can be shot is a mystery


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> No need of close there are, they can look a his feet and see the upper part of Itachi body



Show a referance than. 



> And yes, we don't even have see ameratsu blow the wall in this chapter, we know that do a big ass hole, but the wide-area and how far is can be shot is a mystery



Unless the message has been shown to the fearsome clans in Konoha, I don't see how they could know. Even if they did, how would that save them?  Have you seen how Itachi can preform Ameratsu? Fast enough to surprise a whole group of people.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 22, 2007)

Hyuugas for sure!


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

> *Show a referance than. *



Why, don't need to, is logic, think about it 2 sec, Byakuyan.....360* vision D'huh! No eye contact but still can follow him, look at Gai, he don't have the byakugan and he do it, imagine a hyuuga then 



> *Unless the message has been shown to the fearsome clans in Konoha, I don't see how they could know. Even if they did, how would that save them?  Have you seen how Itachi can preform Ameratsu? Fast enough to surprise a whole group of people.*


Who said is was that fast, he was charging ameratsu when he have see the wall, also, do you think Hyuuga will stand like noob in the same place, in the same room 

After he have shot this big bad black fireball, he get surround and die, he not suicidary too. Really, you have to put down Itachi of is pedestal of god, seriousely 


Edit: did at this time Itachi have ameratsu....don't think so


----------



## -ClvrB'zZZz (Sep 22, 2007)

Voted For Hyuuga, Of Course. Uchiha Is Scary


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 22, 2007)

ohohohoho, Hyuuga are winning.


----------



## ?WhiteShade? (Sep 22, 2007)

-ClvrB'zZZz said:


> Voted For Hyuuga, Of Course. Uchiha Is Scary



Yeah, they kill between themself, what scary clan


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2007)

§WhiteShade§ said:


> Why, don't need to, is logic, think about it 2 sec, Byakuyan.....360* vision D'huh! No eye contact but still can follow him, look at Gai, he don't have the byakugan and he do it, imagine a hyuuga then



 At this point, your pretty much saying any Hyuuga can beat anyone in battle. 



> Who said is was that fast, he was charging ameratsu when he have see the wall, also, do you think Hyuuga will stand like noob in the same place, in the same room



You still don't get the fact that it is enough to put the Hyuugas off guard. It hasn't been proven they know what the full extent of what MS is capable of.



> After he have shot this big bad black fireball, he get surround and die, he not suicidary too. Really, you have to put down Itachi of is pedestal of god, seriousely



 Show me in my post where I made it seem as if Itachi is a pedestal god. IMHO, it is quite possible, Itachi can die if Hyuugas and Uchihas would ever to fight.

And I never said Itachi would kill himself. Don't put words in my mouth. I said he could take a good percentage out of the Hyuugas IF they surrounded him.



> Edit: did at this time Itachi have ameratsu....don't think so



What?


----------



## Dogma (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there any proof that the Sharingan tricks even work on the eyes of a Hyuuga with a Byakugan?

Just throwing that out there, seeing as this thread is failing pretty hard.


----------



## Draxx (Sep 22, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Is there any proof that the Sharingan tricks even work on the eyes of a Hyuuga with a Byakugan?
> 
> Just throwing that out there, seeing as this thread is failing pretty hard.




There's only been proof that one with a Sharingan has a hightened chance of breaking out of Itachi's genjutsu, so we'll just have to wait and see if he ever comes up against a Byakugan user.


----------



## Luigi (Sep 23, 2007)

The Uchiha Clan.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, this is pretty close. Only 3 votes...


----------



## scerpers (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the end, If the Uchiha are so great, then why does Sasuke who has the Sharingan get his ass beat so much and gets struck by fear almost every chapter?


*Spoiler*: __ 













Sasuke brings shame to the Uchiha honor Not that it had any honor in the first place lol

therefore the Uchihas win


----------



## Dagoth Ur (Sep 23, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> This is the end, If the Uchiha are so great, then why does Sasuke who has the Sharingan get his ass beat so much and gets struck by fear almost every chapter?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I agree with this


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Draxx said:


> There's only been proof that one with a Sharingan has a hightened chance of breaking out of Itachi's genjutsu, so we'll just have to wait and see if he ever comes up against a Byakugan user.



So... You've been preaching superiority of the Uchiha clan without full knowledge that a clan that also shares an optical Kekkei Genkai will even be affected by it's most powerful trait?

Sounds smart.


----------



## Hebi Baito (Sep 23, 2007)

saprobe said:


> He can blow up every body with the Amaratsu. That's definitely an area-of-effect blast.
> 
> But Uchihas really win with their mega-sexiness.



Though Itachi can't use Amaterasu so many times or he will die from using up all of his chakra and from the scenes we seen from the uchica massacre they are not all clumped together.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 23, 2007)

I <3 all the Sasuke hate in this thread


----------



## Denji (Sep 23, 2007)

While I like Itachi a lot, I have to go with Hyuuga.


----------



## Draxx (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> So... You've been preaching superiority of the Uchiha clan without full knowledge that a clan that also shares an optical Kekkei Genkai will even be affected by it's most powerful trait?
> 
> Sounds smart.



You make it sound as if I'm basing the Uchiha superiority entirely off of Itachi's Tsukuyomi, because please, if I ever once actually stated that is why they were stronger go ahead and show me.


----------



## DummyMan (Sep 23, 2007)

The most powerful of the Uchiha are stronger than the most powerful of the Hyuuga.
However the Hyuuga makes more warriors with the byakuyan than the Uchiha with the sharingan. Still if I had a choice, I'd rather be of the Uchiha clan even if I end up dead, I just hate how the Hyuuga clan works.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know if someone mentioned this but the Uchiha clan originated from the Hyuuga. The first child born with the sharingan trait was from a mother of the Hyuuga clan and a Father with demonic abilities. That's why Madara had to kill his father, this is just speculation.



This thread finally made me register.


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 23, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> What the hell...? I didn't really get the part of the "without that Uchiha's there would be no Hyuugas"...The hyuugas are hell different from Uchiha's.. I truly don't get it...o.o;;



the Sharingan and the Byakugan are genetically linked.



TheLegendaryX said:


> I <3 all the Sasuke hate in this thread



coming from the narusakutard, this does not surprise me.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 23, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> This is the end, If the Uchiha are so great, then why does Sasuke who has the Sharingan get his ass beat so much and gets struck by fear almost every chapter?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That was the old Sasuke, the new Sasuke brings pride and Joy at being a Sharigan User.


Sasuke is great because he's flawed and not uber like shameful retarded Kyubbi fanboys that couldn't get strong even if he had the Excaliber sword.

Sasuke is the persification of Uchiha greatness.

If Neji is so great why did he get his ass beat beat 30% Kiseme like a pussy.

Neji is no genius, he's a joke and Sasuke is ten million times better than him.

Neji brings shame to the Hyuuga name. (not that it had any in the first place)

PS:Edit Images don't mean shit.


----------



## Aznskillz777 (Sep 23, 2007)

*uchihas...*

wow i can't believe all the hyuuga fans... there are 3 uchiha's at the akatsuki level, itachi, and tobi are in it, and sasuke killed an akatsuki already. Hyuugas are nothing compared to Uchiha. all this shit about that one time itachi went to konoha, and left, if you remember correctly its cus he didn't go with the purpose of killing anyone, he wanted to avoid making a scene, plus ur talking about jiraiya that showed up, one of the legendary sannin, and just cus itachi fled doesn't mean taht he would have lost, plus are you saying that any of the hyuugas could take jiraiya? and besides, itachi is probably the weakest of the remaining uchiha members, i mean you can't be serious, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke killed orochimaru, who killed the third hokage, a.k.a, the strongest ninja in the village,


 hyuuga's are probably the highest class clan because there is no longer an uchiha clan in konoha other than the 3 remaining members, but definately not the strongest, just the remaining 3 uchiha would wipe out the hyuuga clan no doubt, its already been said that the only thing that can resist a mangekyou sharingan is a another sharingan of high power. yea, neji is strong, but even close to ANY of the uchiha? no way, even whats left of the uchiha clan can wtfpwn the hyuugas, if you think the hyuugas are so strong then why do all of them play a secondary role in the naruto series. They are just another clan that is an obstacle to the main heroes in the beginning of the story, and are just an ally that shows up once every while. if any of you hyuuga fans honestly think that any hyuuga is stronger than any uchiha, you must be crazy, and you say that all the hyuugas can use byakugan so they must be strong, b.s, other than neji the rest are probably hinata level at the MOST. don't get me wrong, its not like i hate neji or the hyuuga clan or anything, they are cool and all, but hyuuga vs uchiha? u must be kidding me, uchiha by FAR. Anyone who's up to date on the manga should know that, i mean... you heard what jiraiya said about what the founder of the uchiha clan was capable of, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



uchiha madara, summoning kyuubi..., able to wipe out entire konoha village...ONLY FOURTH could stop him... and it even cost him his life


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha I forgot to leave my name in my pos rep. 

Great work, Aznskillz777. 




§WhiteShade§ said:


> 1) no im saying is gai (or he don't know how make babiez)


 
1) Uh, what? 




> 2) The principal role of a Sarcasm im afraid


 
2) Teh internets is blocking your humor, I fear. Try again. 



> 3): Nothing said these uchihas never lose her birth right too, the 2 side lacking canon element, if you too stupid too understand the 2 side are in a dead end and is futile to continue, then don't talk about this point at all.


 
You are so confusing. 

If you think Hyuugas have more canon evidence/background than the Uchihas, then you're dead last in knowing that Hyuugas only have Byakugan as their first and final bloodline ability that make them worthy. They can nourish it, yes. But compared to the Sharingan, it has two kinds [Sharingan + Mangekyou] plus the katon element jutsus. And if side 2 is the Uchiha clan because there are only three Uchiha's left, really, Uchihas aren't called elite for jackshit. They have abilities that can withstand Hyuugas' and probably slay a few Hyuugas here and there. Rather than going on how stupid my debating skills are compared to yours, at least prove it by countering my points with proper reference and not your warped logic. 




> Anyway, time to get serious, The fact the Uchiha have a low % of have the sharingan was state in the manga (kakashi gaiden and Itachi said so too, that why the clan wanted him so much to be the strongest) And why The Uchiha need to have the sharingan to be a policeman? is not like is a prerequisite? or STATED in the manga!!!.


 
Hm. First you smack others with logic and now you're clinging onto the manga. 

I knew that the Uchiha had a low % of having Sharingan. Just testing you. 

No, it's not a requirement but in order to be an elite Uchiha policeman, you had to be an Uchiha. In order to have made a name for your clan, you had Sharingan plus fire jutsu/other abilities and worked in a military force that protected its people. Yeah and guess what, the Hyuuga clan isn’t that populated either and have maintained its reputation in Konoha for many years. I can say that without showing you manga panels. 




> This part is just pure speculation, nothing prove the Hyuuga gene (who yes is dominant) will be strong as the first member, is not like the person have give all this chromosome either(clone).


 
Um, I didn’t say that the next person will be strong as the previous one in my last post. I just said it (any KG) would be dominant over the typical human gene at any given time. The level of power is uncertain but the bloodline and the DNA supporting it doesn’t get erased. I believe that if an Uchiha trained hard and long enough and gone through a lot of troubles, he/she can achieve the Sharingan. Note that I said “I believe.” And I’m not the only one arguing based on opinion and fact. 

Also, if the initial gene was strong, it doesn’t erase the possibility that its next morphed gene will be stronger than the first. 

I think I made my point clear that it was a speculation. But that doesn't erase the fact that the Uchiha branched from the Hyuuga clan and had created their bloodline. A bloodline that is different from the Byakugan, though genetically linked. 



> So more the blood is identical (same family) stronger is the dominant gene(who is the kekei genkai is this manga).


 
… Pardon me? The Hyuuga’s gene was dominant in an Uchiha? They may have gotten the optical trait correct but not its abilities. How are you sure that the significant other of the Hyuuga did not possess a bloodline as well? 



> also, that don't even refute my point at all, that don't change the fact this clan who is feudalism, do i*c*st to keep the blood pure, or the fact they have separed the clan in 2 too to keep the blood stronger (also to seal the secret of the byukuyan).


 
You know, ruling my opinion out to make yours right doesn't work. 

 I was actually agreeing with you back there.  Where is your proof that they actually did i*c*st to keep the blood pure in the manga? I know the answer. Undefined. It said NOTHING. Second part: So what? I knew that. Why are you bringing this up?  Also, the Uchiha was a noble clan as well. They may not had been as traditional as the Hyuuga clan but they still held secrets regarding their own bloodline and had the same structure of any typical elite clan [exception of the branch/main family in hyuuga]. 



> And for their Mother, you don't even know who are they right (like me), don't talk about something without canon element cause that = dead end if you don't have understand this yet


 
Oh, you don’t even *know* if the Hyuuga clan did enforce i*c*st in their families [What if they did not? Ever considered that? I guess not.] and if they did not, it would explain the few members of the Hyuuga clan. So far, no canon EVIDENCE has been presented in your part to prove me anymore wrong than you are. 





> 4) reread the point 4 of Draxx, a was referring to the Hyuuga branch and main family, who even separed in 2, are in the same clan, Fighting for each other (you should not enter a discussion if you don't able to follow)


 
Um, excuse me. No. I was referring to Uchiha and Hyuuga separating into their respective clans, not the internal struggle in the Hyuuga clan. Uchiha and Hyuuga clans did not unify as an entire clan eventually, like you said. Also, I was referring more onto Uchiha not rebelling against the Hyuuga clan. If you can read and be a smart ass to counter my posts, you wouldn’t be repeating yourself. 



> Um, he said that neither one were fighting


 
Exactly, so why did you say they unified? Simply because the Uchiha and Hyuuga clans did not hold a grudge against each another doesn’t mean they unified, rather, they grew to respect each other not to kill. 



> For the op, he force people who have vote to write in their sig(the one with the most of vote >>>> the other one), like anyone will do that (also is THE only thing you don't have quoted...HUM dunno why)


 
He wasn’t forcing anyone after his first post, wasn’t he? God, you need to read more. The OP was making this thread for fun. 

Oh if you knew how the quoting function works, you’d know why.


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuuga.

u need lost your hopes on Uchihas


----------



## Louchan (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuuga.
Coolest fighting style ever.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchihas >> Hyuugas


----------



## Susp3ctu (Sep 23, 2007)

i wove hinata
but uchihas FTW


----------



## Kyosuke (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchiha


----------



## Nunally (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchiha. 

The only Hyuuga I really, really like is Neji.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Neji, but i prefer Uchiha's


----------



## Amane (Sep 23, 2007)

I luff them both but i'd say i like the Hyuuga's a tad better


----------



## Sakure (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchihas ftw!


----------



## Beluga (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuuuuuuuuuuuuuugaaaaaaaaaas!!!  

Vote for them!


----------



## Ari (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchihas>Hyuugas


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchihas are better, man.
The Hyuga *piss* me off for some reason.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

*It's obvious fanboys and facts don't mix. Dumbass tards.*



Draxx said:


> You make it sound as if I'm basing the Uchiha superiority entirely off of Itachi's Tsukuyomi, because please, if I ever once actually stated that is why they were stronger go ahead and show me.



I don't really care too much about the failure of a post that the uchiha tards are trying to make to prove their superiority.

I'm just merely laughing at the fact that your toting superiority without knowing if the  Uchiha "trump card" even works or not.

We haven't seen the Sharingan (Which is obviously the Uchiha's most prized possesion) Work against the Byakugan. Because there's never been a fight between an Uchiha and a Hyuuga. But I'm starting to think there might be a reason behind that. 

Neji vs. Sasuke would be one of the more epic fights ever seen before. But why hasn't it happened yet? Why hasn't Kishimoto depicted such a massive fight?

Because the Sharingan may not work, and he doesn't want to have Sasuke lose.

That's of course just a reasonable inference. It's not completely truthful.

Now, Aznskillz777 your ability to ride that Uchiha dick is immaculate. That failure of a post basically went off of every little thing that has happened to the Uchiha, who happens to be a main character.

These explanations are so full of shit it's ridiculous. Where others try to use resources and common sense to prove that the Uchiha clan could be similar in power, if not inferior to the Hyuuga, you just use your amazing dick riding abilities to try and make a point.

A trait quite common with Uchiha tards.

Now, if an Uchiha fought a Hyuuga there's a few things that should be noted.

*Uchiha*:
+ Sharingan 
+ Fire affinity
+ Mangekyou and Tsukiyomi Sharingan
+Fame.
+Genjutsu and Ninjutsu
+ Balanced ranged fighters (Can fight short middle, and long range.)
+Speed

- Limited amounts of chakra
- Weakness to water, and wind affinities (I believe.)
- Inferior Taijutsu when compared to the Hyuuga

*Hyuuga*
+Byakugan
+ Wind and Earth affinities
+Hakken, Juuken, Kaiten, and Empty palm.
+Chakra sealing abilities
+Decent amount of chakra recesses
+Superior Taijutsu abilities
+ Middle range specialist. 
+Physical strength

- Inferior Genjutsu and Ninjutsu capabilities
- Weakness to ...whatever it is wind and earth are weak too. It's not fire.
- Cannot fight as efficiently all long range.

Now, if we were to pit these two together, it'd go one of either ways depending on whether the Sharingan works on the Hyuuga or not.

*If it doesn't:* The Hyuuga would win.

With superior taijutsu, and the ability to dodge both genjutsu and ninjutsu using their arsenal of abilities. They'd take the Uchiha down the second they got too close. An Uchiha with sealed chakra wouldn't last very long.

*If it does:* It'd be even, so it's more dependent upon who happens to have more things banking on their favor.

The Byakugan gives a nearly perfect 360 degree of vision.  Meaning, you don't have to look directly at an Uchiha to counter their moves. Any jutsu could be Kaitented, Genhjutsu doesn't work if you don't see it.

And Taijutsu is more favored towards the Hyuuga who have a better fighting style then any Uchiha.  If just a couple of chakra points get sealed off, then that's all she wrote for the Uchiha's.

It'd be a hell of a fight, but the Hyuuga seems geared more towards taking fighters like the Uchiha's down. It's still possible that an Uchiha would win, but I wouldn't bank all my money on it.

*In Conclusion:* If your still willing to look reasonable facts and explanation down in the face and act as if the Uchiha or the Hyuuga would "wtfpwn" one another, then your obviously just a dick riding tard.

Those so called "The Uchiha's are the most feared clan of them all" bullshit, or things that Sasuke and Itachi have done don't mean much of anything. It's just what happened in the series, not the series as a whole.

Stop the shameless dick riding, and wise up.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I don't really care too much about the failure of a post that the uchiha tards are trying to make to prove their superiority.
> 
> I'm just merely laughing at the fact that your toting superiority without knowing if the  Uchiha "trump card" even works or not.
> 
> ...



I agree lol


----------



## Dementia (Sep 23, 2007)

They're both strong in different specialities. In one circumstances, Hyuuga would win, in another, Uchihas would screw them.

Well, Dogma said it all.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuugas havnt showed me enough fro them ot get my pick.. so i'm going with uchihas


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

In yor faces Hyuuga fans!


----------



## Clumps (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuuga's aren't worthy of being in the same sentence as Uchiha.


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 23, 2007)

=_= Was I being an Uchiha tard? >_< Because I'm a Nejitard.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 23, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> In yor faces Hyuuga fans!



lulz at the Uchiha nub.


----------



## Loki (Sep 23, 2007)

Ima vote for Hyuugas.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Clumps said:


> Hyuuga's aren't worthy of being in the same sentence as Uchiha.



Facts or GTFO.

Unless your willing to break down my argument, your just running your mouth like a n00b.



tsuki-tenshou said:


> =_= Was I being an Uchiha tard? >_< Because I'm a Nejitard.



I dunno really. 

I just know I don't like stupid tards.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 23, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> In yor faces Hyuuga fans!


wut?


Clumps said:


> Hyuuga's aren't worthy of being in the same sentence as Uchiha.


this posts fails so much that it got you B&


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Long story short, Hyuuga.


----------



## Loki (Sep 23, 2007)

PB- sweet XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Drakestorm (Sep 23, 2007)

damn this is close. Been following the pol roughly through the day. And it been almost been a dead race all the way. Go Hyuuga!


----------



## The 10th - Camero (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchihas. Sasuke ish sexy. <3 I love him.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I like the Huuga clan more because of their fighting style.


----------



## Konan (Sep 23, 2007)

The strongest Uchiha was also the weakest Hyuuga ever born. The AIDS gave him sharingan, which was considered shit amongst the Hyuuga, so they kicked him out of the clan.



Legendary~Skulls said:


> *Well this picture answers everything! Nuff' said*


----------



## Coyote (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuugas > *


----------



## scerpers (Sep 23, 2007)

PB just owned the thread, get a mod down here


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

PradaBrada just pwned this thread into oblivion.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> PradaBrada just pwned this thread into oblivion.



I already said that Isuzu  you copyer


----------



## Aznskillz777 (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I don't really care too much about the failure of a post that the uchiha tards are trying to make to prove their superiority.
> 
> I'm just merely laughing at the fact that your toting superiority without knowing if the  Uchiha "trump card" even works or not.
> 
> ...



ok, first of all, why hasn't kishimoto put a fight between sasuke and neji? you say its cus the sharingan might not work, and he doesn't want sasuke to lose... hmm... well if kishimoto didn't want sasuke to lose, he wouldn't let him, he's the fucking author of the series, if he didn't want sasuke to lose, then he'd just make another way for him to win. That point is so stupid i can't believe im even addressing it... and what if the sharingan doesn't work against the byakugan, ok thats like... not even a possibility, if you think of it logically, but of course from what we have seen so far, it MAY be. its been said several times in the manga that the mangekyou can ONLY be resisted by a sharingan of high skill, or, it is a genjutsu, so technically if someone has a higher chakra power or something, and was able to release from the genjutsu, naruto still gets caught in that genjutsu, kakashi does, gai would too thats why he kept looking at itachi's feet when itachi came to konoha, nobody in the manga so far has been able to resist the mangekyou sharingan yet. AND itachi doesn't even need to make eye contact to cast a genjutsu, IN naruto chapter 259 of the mangas, when naruto encountered the guy itachi was controlling, ONLY HAVING 30% OF HIS POWER. How did naruto get out of it? chiyoba and sakura were concentrating their chakra to help him release it, and that was 30% of his power, AND HE isn't even using his mangekyou sharingan, read the whole chapter and you'd see that itachi says "don't worry i won't use the mangekyou sharingan... or it would be more correct to say i can't use it at the moment" cus he's controlling some guy from far away and is only using 30% of his power. So the fact is, itachi has high enough level genjutsu to atleast stop neji in his tracks, as he did with naruto, who was just stunned there until sakura and chiyobaa let him out. Besides, have you once seen neji fight using far sight the entire fight? NO. when he fights he uses byakugan to see the chakra points, he is STILL LOOKING AT HIS OPPONENT. when he fought his own clone in the chapter where sasori fought sakura, gai asked him to use far sight a few times, EVERY TIME, he said wait a sec, and he needed to concentrate on the other place to use it, when he was fighting his clone, no he was not using it. Itachi can use just his finger, to cast a genjutsu strong enough to stun neji (it was strong enough to stun naruto, and he couldn't release even when he tried, this was without MS, and only 30% of his power) if you are telling me that neji can overcome it, or would not even be stunned by it, wow... thats just fucking bullshit. Unless ur kishimoto himself, i won't believe it. Because if you say that neji can, ur saying, neji can resist itachi's genjutsu which naruto could not AT ONLY 30%. meaning at full power, itachi is over 3 times stronger. and that which naruto could not resist at 30% ur saying neji can at 100%? even after naruto defeated neji, and recieved 3 years of training from jiraiya? no. NOW, even AT THE LEAST you would have to admit that itachi's genjutsu would atleast stun neji, and by some miracle he does overcome it, how long would it take? how easy would it be for itachi to cast an amaterasu right where neji is stunned, or even throw a shuriken straight at his eyes. AS THE MANGAS HAVE GONE SO FAR. Uchiha's are stronger than hyuugas, i am sticking to that. 
   Now, take note, this is itachi, PROBABLY the weakest of the 3, dunno, im *guessing* that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi is the strongest right now cus he said, something about having the power of uchiha madara, who once again, had the power to summon the ninetailed fox, the fox that took the fourth hokage's life to seal, the fourth hokage, the strongest ninja in the village..... 


 and obviously 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke has become strong enough to kill orochimaru, and deidara, he must be around itachi's level by now, or will be very soon, after all, their showdown is already foreshadowed



   i am up to date on the manga series and as of now, uchiha's are stronger, i have no doubts about that. all 3 of the uchiha's rank among the top 10-15 strongest characters who have been revealed in the series so far, if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi really does have uchiha madara's power, then no doubt he is the strongest of the 3, he would be one of the ten


 they would rank among several members of the akatsuki, jiraiya,  the hokage's, and naruto. There are about 10-15 guys right there.
        btw, just a thought giving neji a 360 degree field of vision just means he sees everything, including his opponent. so, technically, he's doomed to be a victim of the mangekyou sharingan.... technically... im not saying thats true, if i was, then i would be a fucking idiot. Plus, if you say that neji doesn't need to look at itachi to fight, if he doesn't look straight at him, then how is he gonna see his chakra points? once he looks at itachi, all itachi needs to use is his finger, and im sure its not only his eyes and finger.
        And what do you mean things things that sasuke have done and itachi have done don't mean much of anything... wtf are you talking about? of course it means something, how else would i provide evidence of what they are capable of? 
        Kishimoto is the author, and the reason why i think the uchiha's are stronger is because kishimoto made them. Giving them abilities that are one of the most powerful in the series, and can still be improved upon, giving them the role of one of the main characters. Kishimoto simply made the uchiha's stronger. He is the author of the series, i'll stick with him. Take out itachi, sasuke, and you have a clan of strong shinobi, who have still been able to make a name for themselves before itachi and sasuke were even born. and we don't know enough about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi, but he says he possesses the power of uchiha madara, or maybe he is... dunno, but if he's in akatsuki, it must be true that he has uchiha madara's powers.


----------



## Aznskillz777 (Sep 23, 2007)

Now, i did not put down ur views without giving evidence, if i did, then please say so, and i will. Anyways, saying that i am "riding uchiha's dick" or w.e, doesn't help ur point, and i don't get why that had to even be in there, please stick to the argument and not insulting me, that doesn't help prove ur point, i may have been exaggerating on my previous post, but i still think that uchiha's would win over the hyuugas. i respect your views thinking hyuugas are stronger, but i strongly disagree. i am sticking with uchiha's being stronger.

p.s. had to split up post cus it wouldn't fit in one


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol you think I'm dumb? on the first pic, thats Itachi! not any weak Hyuuga! all we can see is the legs, but if you look at the manga or the anime You'll get pwned. =]


----------



## Aznskillz777 (Sep 23, 2007)

and those of you who keep posting shit about grammatical errors and stuff. prove your point. all your doing is trying to make hyuugas look better by pointing out a spelling error or a grammatical error... prove that hyuugas are better with evidence.


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Sep 23, 2007)

I greatly love the Uchiha clan, it's characters are awesome but the Hyuuga style of fighting is closest to my heart. Gentle-fist is just something I identify more with and find more traditional down to earth believable. As far as which is better, I don't really give a shit. I like them both but would choose Hyuuga if I had preference.

I just noticed we have some heavy forum hitters in this thread, should be fun to watch.


----------



## Kay-chan (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuuga FTW


----------



## Aznskillz777 (Sep 23, 2007)

*to dogma*

btw, my entire last post was referring to everything, you say, please prove me wrong, your welcome to like the hyuugas, but uchiha's are stronger, if you disagree, please address my arguements and tell me why i am wrong with evidence, thanks


----------



## scerpers (Sep 23, 2007)

Thoses of you posting shit bout the so called "Great Uchiha clan"  Prove it nubz


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchiha power!!!!


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 23, 2007)

Aznskillz777 said:


> btw, my entire last post was referring to everything, you say, please prove me wrong, your welcome to like the hyuugas, but uchiha's are stronger, if you disagree, please address my arguements and tell me why i am wrong with evidence, thanks



ORIGINAL THEORY OF THE CREATION OF THE SHARINGAN

proof:

-Sharigan vision = crap
-Sharigan vision turning him-self = crap
-Sharingan vision around = crap/nothing
-Sharingan vision of X ray = crap/nothing
-Sharingan Vision of chakra = crap
-Additional abilities outside of doujutsu = crap/nothing
-Sharigan abilities in release chakra by the points = crap/nothing
-Uchiha can be blind
-Just few member of the clan can activate the sharingan
-those who activate sharigan has the 2 dots
-Obito cry
-Sasuke shake
-Itachi runs
-Uchiha clan was erase by a single man and the leader was killed by a katana

Madara wasnt the evolution of Hyuugas, he was a mutation like AIDS or CANCER or the chicken flu


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

It was only a matter of time before the GB FC discovered this thread.
Why must Itachi drag eveything into fail....?


----------



## Denji (Sep 23, 2007)

The GBs have arrived. The thread shall be won in short time.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

*Takes out gun*
I'm ready for them.....


----------



## Konan (Sep 23, 2007)

Sasuke + Sharigan + CS + drugs + Orochimaru abilities =< Neji


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 23, 2007)

I vote uchiha. They can counter all taijutsu, see through all genjutsu, and cipy all ninjutsu. But I still like Neji a lot.


----------



## Denji (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchiha are just way too overpowered. The Sharingan has so many abilities, it's totally broken.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm between a rock and something hard.
I hate Neji and Itachi but I like Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Aznskillz777 said:


> Now, i did not put down ur views without giving evidence, if i did, then please say so, and i will. Anyways, saying that i am "riding uchiha's dick" or w.e, doesn't help ur point, and i don't get why that had to even be in there, please stick to the argument and not insulting me, that doesn't help prove ur point, i may have been exaggerating on my previous post, but i still think that uchiha's would win over the hyuugas. i respect your views thinking hyuugas are stronger, but i strongly disagree. i am sticking with uchiha's being stronger.
> 
> p.s. had to split up post cus it wouldn't fit in one



It is dickrding, I just realize you don't even realize that your doing it. 

It's a trait that all Uchiha tards do. You use the facts that are before you very selectively, and just twist and mangle things to make Sasuke, Itachi and Madara seem like gods, when they sure as hell aren't even close to that.

*Because gods don't get pwned, and every Uchiha has either been pwned once, or been in a situation where they ran away for fear of getting pwnt.*



Aznskillz777 said:


> *~Insert Mindless Drabble~*



Just because he's the author, and doesn't want Sasuke to lose, doesn't mean he won't lose. Kishi may say that Sasuke's his favorite character, but he's still lost several times.

He's concious of his own universe, and his fandom. He doesn't step on everyone's toes you know.

You didn't prove as to why the Sharingan would work against the Byakugan. That's something either of us can prove. So be conscious of the fight on both possibilities if your going to make an argument.

Your taking one inference from a chapter, mentioning Kishimoto, and then mentioning a character who has by far the weakest defense to genjutsu as a whole.

If Sakura got caught, then maybe I'd be more inclined to believe you. But it's Naruto, and he sucks when it comes to genjutsu.

Now, all this other stuff about Kishi making Sasuke win because he wins. And all this other jazz, still it was an impressive rant, but a terrible argument. Does that sound reasonable? 

Your basically saying because one or two characters mentioned it, that it has to happen. Which isn't true at all.

Hidan was immortal, He's practically dead now. Zabuza was undefeatable, he's dead now. Orochimaru was the strongest ninja ever known, he's also dead.

Certain things are said for suspense value. Just because someone said the Uchiha's are the strongest things on the planet, doesn't mean it's true. Because a Hyuuga said they were stronger, but that doesn't mean it's all that true either.

I didn't say Neji, I didn't say Hiashi, I didn't Itachi, I didn't mention a character. I looked at a Hyuuga, and I looked at a Uchiha, and saw how they measured up when placed in a fighting situation.

All your doing is looking at what happened in the manga, and deciding things that may or may not be true. It's a tards argument, and it's nothing but annoying to be perfectly honest. 

Instead of fawning over the Uchiha fandom, please just look at the two clans, and all the possibilities.

~For humoring value.

You say that Neji uses the Byakugan to look at his opponents. Which means he does not have to turn to look at them. Gai managed to make a move without looking at Itachi, Neji has an advantage because he does not have to look per say.

He sees chakra, and has enough skill and control to indetify Itachi's presence from there. I thought  it was common sensical, but I suppose I was wrong.

Also, if your going to say that  you think Uchihas have better taijutsu then the Hyuuga's, then just put that in your next post, so I know not to waste my time.

I'm willing to say they're pretty equal, unless the Sharingan doesn't work on the Byakugan.

The Uchiha tards can say whatever the hell they want, they're just tards who aren't right anyways. And if you happen to not want to be one, then don't do that.

Personally, I just want a good argument. Which that previous post, really wasn't. It's just some so called "facts" from a fan.


----------



## dwabn (Sep 23, 2007)

i vote uchiha lthough the hyuuga are tight (i like their fighting style, not rly the ppl) i like the uchiha better.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuuga


----------



## Aznskillz777 (Sep 23, 2007)

*to dogma*

all you do is say my arguement is not good with no evidence, and call me a tard for liking uchiha, yea of course sasuke and itachi lose, but its not like neji doesn't either, and nobody has resisted itachi's MS til now, and youre so damn sure that hyuugas have the possibility of resisting it with their byakugan. If your so sure that neji is stronger than sasuke, well... we'll just have to see what comes up next, but this is ridiculous, im not even gonna bother anymore. your arguments are bs, maybe if they had some evidence rather than you just coming up with all this shit about neji being able to beat sasuke. w.e, this poll isn't even about who is stronger, its just which you like more, you like the hyuugas, fine with me, i like uchiha's cus they are stronger/cooler/ better overall.


----------



## Denji (Sep 23, 2007)

It figures a thread like this would turn into a monkey shit fight.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 23, 2007)

Denji said:


> It figures a thread like this would turn into a monkey shit fight.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 23, 2007)

hyuugas

uchihas seem to be GOD at EVERYTHING >< their like some invincible demi-gods!! manga readers should know what im on about!!!

Badass neji >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Saucegay


----------



## saprobe (Sep 23, 2007)

Denji said:


> It figures a thread like this would turn into a monkey shit fight.


 
Yup. At least we're not the ones who have to clean it up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchiha


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Aznskillz777 said:


> all you do is say my arguement is not good with no evidence, and call me a tard for liking uchiha, yea of course sasuke and itachi lose, but its not like neji doesn't either, and nobody has resisted itachi's MS til now, and youre so damn sure that hyuugas have the possibility of resisting it with their byakugan. If your so sure that neji is stronger than sasuke, well... we'll just have to see what comes up next, but this is ridiculous, im not even gonna bother anymore. your arguments are bs, maybe if they had some evidence rather than you just coming up with all this shit about neji being able to beat sasuke. w.e, this poll isn't even about who is stronger, its just which you like more, you like the hyuugas, fine with me, i like uchiha's cus they are stronger/cooler/ better overall.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Read Post Next Time.

Cuz you obviously failed the first time.







Denji said:


> It figures a thread like this would turn into a monkey shit fight.



Don't blame me, blame the n00b.


----------



## Denji (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Don't blame me, blame the n00b.



It's always the noob, isn't it?

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

How come the uchiha fans say good stuff about the Hyuugas but the Hyuuga fans philosophy is Uchihas=shit?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2007)

Denji said:


> It's always the noob, isn't it?
> 
> Yes. Yes it is.



Down with the nubs!


Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> How come the uchiha fans say good stuff about the Hyuugas but the Hyuuga fans philosophy is Uchihas=shit?



Good question. but I can anticipate an answer saying "because Uchiha=shit". It's probably like what Itachi was saying.


----------



## Cel3stial (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchihas....

Hyuugas=gayphail....


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 23, 2007)

Uchiha....


----------



## Cel3stial (Sep 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *
> Well, I am a Hyuuga fan but like Itachi...*



Well atleast you like Itachi....


----------



## Denji (Sep 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *
> Well, I am a Hyuuga fan but like Itachi...*



Same here. Sasuke is tolerable, but his fans drive me nuts.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> But Itachi=shit....



Was your post bait to call out Uchihatards? I'm not one, btw. I was going to add that Itachi said when one becomes leet, he gets isolated and those around him get jealous and hostile. This has become true with what happened with Deidara and Orochimaru. Uchiha fans don't have to bash other characters to make their own fav's look good. But I must swear that I love "Itachi is mere chuunin level". Brings a smile every time. To be fair, Hyuga is cool but I never liked how Neji was the only cool one. Hinata was awesome in the fillers, but fillers don't count. With the Uchiha, Sasuke is cool, Itachi is cool, Obito was somewhat cool when he changed Kakashi's outlook on being a shinobi, Sasuke's mom was very cool, and finally the latest revealed Uchiha is cool.


*oh, I can remove my quote if you want, since you deleted the original.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> How come the uchiha fans say good stuff about the Hyuugas but the Hyuuga fans philosophy is Uchihas=shit?



Because when you see the true light of the Hyuuga, Uchihas are nothing more then a one trick pony with a few poster boys. 

I try to stay objective, and think their kind of equal. But tards piss me off.



Nae'blis said:


> Was your post bait to call out Uchihatards? I'm not one, btw. I was going to add that Itachi said when one becomes leet, he gets isolated and those around him get jealous and hostile. This has become true with what happened with Deidara and Orochimaru. Uchiha fans don't have to bash other characters to make their own fav's look good. But I must swear that I love "Itachi is mere chuunin level". Brings a smile every time. To be fair, Hyuga is cool but I never liked how Neji was the only cool one. Hinata was awesome in the fillers, but fillers don't count. With the Uchiha, Sasuke is cool, Itachi is cool, Obito was somewhat cool when he changed Kakashi's outlook on being a shinobi, Sasuke's mom was very cool, and finally the latest revealed Uchiha is cool.
> 
> 
> *oh, I can remove my quote if you want, since you deleted the original.



Because every Uchiha ever introduced was pretty much overrated. 

At least with the Hyuuga we know Neji is a beast, and Hinata is weak. There's a range.

The Uchiha's would be better without the fans, but at the moment their just some idolized characters. Itachi ain't that good, neither is Sasuke, Obito or Madara.

Neji's not godly either, but at least people don't spew that every five minutes.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

What about the GB FC?
Nae'blis,naw you can leave it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> What about the GB FC?



Biggest mistake I've made on NF

GB: lols, Sasuke is a scared little bitch [post GB approved]
Me: Your post is aproved by the GB Packers?

*GB Packers being a football team, the poster thought I meant GB were another type of packer.


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hyuugas
Uchihas suck.... except for Itachi hes the exception all the other Uchihas suck plus there dead


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 23, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Biggest mistake I've made on NF
> 
> GB: lols, Sasuke is a scared little bitch [post GB approved]
> Me: Your post is aproved by the GB Packers?
> ...


:rofl soo true.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Sep 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> How come the uchiha fans say good stuff about the Hyuugas but the Hyuuga fans philosophy is Uchihas=shit?



I don't really like either clan, but I hate Uchiha the most.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

The Hyuugas will always win. The Hyuugas are awesome. They are HYUUGA! 

Even Hinata. 

She helps make Neji look better.


----------



## K' (Sep 23, 2007)

I like them both but im more of a Uchiha Fan so ill go with them.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> The Hyuugas will always win. The Hyuugas are awesome. They are HYUUGA!
> 
> Even Hinata.
> 
> She helps make Neji look better.



Is it just me, or is it when people refer to hyuuga they mean Neji? I mean GB is dedicated to neji... At least Uchiha fans favor ALL the Uchihas, I'm probably being a total asshole right now, but you should give Hanabi, Hinata, Hiashi, and Hizashi some love too.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Because when you see the true light of the Hyuuga, Uchihas are nothing more then a one trick pony with a few poster boys.
> 
> I try to stay objective, and think their kind of equal. But tards piss me off.
> 
> ...



uchiha's a one trick pony? hyuugas dont do much either buddy. all i see is rotation and 128 trigrams


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Hikaru_kun said:


> Is it just me, or is it when people refer to hyuuga they mean Neji? I mean GB is dedicated to neji... At least Uchiha fans favor ALL the Uchihas, I'm probably being a total asshole right now, but you should give Hanabi, Hinata, Hiashi, and Hizashi some love too.



Lulz, Hinata. 

I like the Hyuuga as a whole, and like Neji and Hanabi and Hiashi too.

I'd say more about Hinata, but it's hard to speak about a character who's greatest contriubtion to the manga was getting pwned.

It's not fair to judge Hyuuga fans like that.

I mean someone could say that when people like the Uchiha clan, they're only talking about Itachi or Sasuke (which isn't even a clan)

Madara got pwned by the first, and the rest of the clan got pwned by Itachi.

That's really not much to admire.



Brdof Hrms said:


> uchiha's a one trick pony? hyuugas dont do much either buddy. all i see is rotation and 128 trigrams



Take the sharingan away from an Uchiha and what does it have? Some crappy fire jutsus?

Take the Byakugan away from the Hyuuga, and they still have chakra sealing, and taijutsu.

You fail


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Lulz, Hinata.
> 
> I like the Hyuuga as a whole, and like Neji and Hanabi and Hiashi too.
> 
> ...



I see your point (I knew I was being an asshole in that post ) I just feel that  Neji, within the hyuuga, and Sasuke/Itachi in the Uchiha, are overhyped. Hinata, Hanabi, Obito and Madara are all awesome characters, and I think people should give em' some more credit, just my 2 cents...


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Take the sharingan away from an Uchiha and what does it have? Some crappy fire jutsus?
> Take the Byakugan away from the Hyuuga, and they still have chakra sealing, and taijutsu.
> You fail



Such bias. Jyuken works off Byakugan, all of the taijutsu moves like hakke 64 palms (tenketsu) relies on the Byakugan. But, agreed that even the taijutsu could damage people since Gai refers to it as "internal damage regardless of tenketsu". One punch from Hinata would have been enough to ruin Sakura's internal organs (which makes me sad as to why Hinata was given Neji as a opponent). Uchiha without sharingan are still just Uchiha. The sharingan serves more a helping role than the center of an Uchiha's fighting style.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 23, 2007)

Hikaru_kun said:


> I see your point (I knew I was being an asshole in that post ) I just feel that  Neji, within the hyuuga, and Sasuke/Itachi in the Uchiha, are overhyped. Hinata, Hanabi, Obito and Madara are all awesome characters, and I think people should give em' some more credit, just my 2 cents...



What do you expect? 

We can't talk highly of something that we haven't seen. Though I think all the Hyuuga's are quite pwnsome, the only reason I think they're pwnsome is because of Neji's fights. (And Hiashi.)

Obito is probably the only Uchiha I liked, but either people called him a weakling, or thought he had to be a cheap PNJ abuser like every other living Uchiha and wind up as Tobi.

Fans obviously just suck. 



Nae'blis said:


> Such bias. Jyuken works off Byakugan, all of the taijutsu moves like hakke 64 palms (tenketsu) relies on the Byakugan. But, agreed that even the taijutsu could damage people since Gai refers to it as "internal damage regardless of tenketsu". One punch from Hinata would have been enough to ruin Sakura's internal organs (which makes me sad as to why Hinata was given Neji as a opponent). Uchiha without sharingan are still just Uchiha. The sharingan serves more a helping role than the center of an Uchiha's fighting style.



No, the Byakugan and Sharingan are obviously the backbone of both their arsenals. Of that I'm willing to admit.

But without the Byakugan, a Hyuuga could still seal ones chakra, but not to as precise amount as before. They're Taijutsu is still pretty killer. But they're greatest strength lies in the control and accuracy of their chakra.

The Uchiha's rely on countering any move thrown at them, and using superior eyes to trap you in a genjutsu. You take away the sharingan, and all it's PNJ abilities. And you still have a talented shinobi, but not one that was half as strong as it was before.

Thusly why I dubbed Uchiha's a one trick pony. Because if you take that Sharingan out of there, I guarantee you no one would give two shits about the Uchiha name.


----------



## ninjamen (Sep 24, 2007)

i like all the "what ifs" going around, what if sharingan didn't work on byakugan, what if uchiha's didn't have sharingan and such... i don't think that should even be a point cus... well you could just as easily say, what if sharingans were twice as strong, or effective against byakugan, and my support, well since theyve never fought, you never know. And the fact is uchiha's do have the sharingan, and you can't really take that away from them. pls no more speculations, stick to facts. hmmm..... go uchihas! plus their eyes aren't veiny... ew.


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

ninjamen said:


> i like all the "what ifs" going around, what if sharingan didn't work on byakugan, what if uchiha's didn't have sharingan and such... i don't think that should even be a point cus... well you could just as easily say, what if sharingans were twice as strong, or effective against byakugan, and my support, well since theyve never fought, you never know. And the fact is uchiha's do have the sharingan, and you can't really take that away from them. pls no more speculations, stick to facts. hmmm..... go uchihas! plus their eyes aren't veiny... ew.



100 % proven sharigan  = shit in front of the


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 24, 2007)

well I do love Neji and all...but the Hyuuga clan never was considered to be feared and powerfull as the Uchiha's...maybe cuse we dont know alot about them...but we do know they are NOW considered the most powerful in konoha since the Uchiha's got killed by Itachi.

and since it took the uchiha wipe out for the Hyuugas to claim their strongest...than it says alot.

also NO ONE IN THE HYUUGA CLAN can take down Itachi or Madara one on one.


----------



## amaterasu070707 (Sep 24, 2007)

uchihas>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>hyuugas


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

amaterasu070707 said:


> uchihas>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>hyuugas



fail 
hyuuga > uchiha


----------



## HinaNeji (Sep 24, 2007)

I vote Hyuga !


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

HinaNeji said:


> I vote Hyuga !



good hyuugas have to win this


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2007)

i say uchihas.


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow.. Nice poll.. hehe.. I'm excited to see the results.. lol.. 

Ok.. I VOte Uchihas.. cause I think their more powerful than the hyuugas..


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 24, 2007)

Hyuuga. And it's so close, Uchihas are trailing behind by one vote!


----------



## ^^HK^^ (Sep 24, 2007)

Uchiha>Hyuuga(though I hate Itachi.Damn you Itachi!)


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooo a tie, i wonder who will lead next


----------



## Shodai (Sep 24, 2007)

Kekeke.... my vote for Hyuugas puts them in the lead!


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 24, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Kekeke.... my vote for Hyuugas puts them in the lead!



kukuku, not anymore.


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Kekeke.... my vote for Hyuugas puts them in the lead!



yes.


VOTE hyuugas


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> kukuku, not anymore.



hehe.. nice one.. vote for Uchihas.. hehe..


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Nix.Silenced said:


> hehe.. nice one.. vote for Uchihas.. hehe..



don't vote for uchiha's vote for hyuugas


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

If people vote for the Hyuugas, you get TWO cookies.


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

UCHIHAS>>>>>>>>>>>hyuugas... hehe..


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 24, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> If people vote for the Hyuugas, you get TWO cookies.



And a glass of milk 

Hyuuga roolz.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2007)

uchihas are more popular than hyuugas. besides they are the coolest


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> uchihas are more popular than hyuugas. besides they are the coolest



not by my book


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

MasamiAkane said:


> And a glass of milk
> 
> Hyuuga roolz.



yes and a glass of milk 

Uchihas are not more popular or cooler too me


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> uchihas are more popular than hyuugas. besides they are the coolest



Yah.. Uchihas are the coolest.. hehe.. and they were the strongest clan in Konoha until Itachi killed them all..


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

Nix.Silenced said:


> Yah.. Uchihas are the coolest.. hehe.. and they were the strongest clan in Konoha until Itachi killed them all..



Yes they were oh so very strong before they got killed by one boy.


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> Yes they were oh so very strong before they got killed by one boy.



Haha!! Nice.. you got me on that one..


----------



## Shodai (Sep 24, 2007)

Golden Byukagam > Mangekyou Sharingan


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Golden Byukagam > Mangekyou Sharingan



huh?? is there such a thing??


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Golden Byukagam > Mangekyou Sharingan



100% proven 
uchiha = shit


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

nkon said:


> 100% proven
> uchiha = shit



Nope.. cant agree with that.. Uchihas are powerful.. if they were not, then why did orochimaru picked a sharingan user to be his new body than a Byakugan user?? answer me!! hehe


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Nix.Silenced said:


> Nope.. cant agree with that.. Uchihas are powerful.. if they were not, then why did orochimaru picked a sharingan user to be his new body than a Byakugan user?? answer me!! hehe



before u existed on this forum it has already being prove more than 100 times


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Golden Byukagam > Mangekyou Sharingan



Thread over.  He wins.


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

hmm never heard about Golden byukagam.. or whatever.. hehe..


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

Nix.Silenced said:


> hmm never heard about Golden byukagam.. or whatever.. hehe..



If you head over to the Fanclubs section, theres a FC dedicated to it, you'll learn all you need to in there


----------



## Genius23 (Sep 24, 2007)

hyuggas have cool eyes, but lets face it they cant compare to the power of the sharigan


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> If you head over to the Fanclubs section, theres a FC dedicated to it, you'll learn all you need to in there



hehe.. thx again for that.. ill check it right away..


----------



## Mishari (Sep 24, 2007)

Itachi & Sasuke & Sharingan = uber hotness & style & power > Hyuugas


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah!! were winning.. lol


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Genius23 said:


> hyuggas have cool eyes, but lets face it they cant compare to the power of the sharigan



don't post in  or u get neg'd


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 24, 2007)

It's nice to see all the support for the Uchiha. But support for the Uchiha leads back to Hyuga anyway.


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm really curious now about the golden byukagam thing.. lol.. ill read more about it.. hehe.. still Uchiha is best for me.. ..


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

verakum said:


> Holy shit this is really Equal...........
> 
> i would say hyugas are better than uchiha, they can see the flow of chakra and use jyuken...
> 
> uchihas only can see your moves, but if you are really fast they wont see you, besides the jyuken and many hyuuga jutsus are too fast...



vote for hyuugas than


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 24, 2007)

Nix.Silenced said:


> I'm really curious now about the golden byukagam thing.. lol.. ill read more about it.. hehe.. still Uchiha is best for me.. ..



I doubt you will find much literature on it, but by it's name you should be able to know the basics of what it's about.


nkon said:


> vote for hyuugas than


, stop stealing our voters


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 24, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I doubt you will find much literature on it, but by it's name you should be able to know the basics of what it's about.



Yeah.. I already know its basics.. and with that kind of power, Hyuugas would be really powerful.. yet Uchihas are much more powerful for me


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 24, 2007)

how can so many people like hyuugas  lets get all those sasuke fans in here were almost gonna lose


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 24, 2007)

Nix.Silenced said:


> Yeah.. I already know its basics.. and with that kind of power, Hyuugas would be really powerful.. yet Uchihas are much more powerful for me



u said the same thing


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

verakum said:


> i already did just pointing my idea-.-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay good as long as u vote for hyuugas i'm okay with that


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

You have a good point Verakum.

I hate it when people say that Uchiha was the strongest clan.

They were the most *feared *clan. Hyuuga was the strongest. 
If the strongest clan in Konoha could get taken down by one man then i'd feel pretty fucking scared living in Konoha.


----------



## Sakure (Sep 24, 2007)

Uchihas fuckin' pwn with MS


----------



## Even (Sep 24, 2007)

Hyuuga FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Nerd_Dude (Sep 24, 2007)

Sakure said:


> Uchihas fuckin' pwn with MS



but BYAKUGAN PWN EVEN MORE!


----------



## Sakure (Sep 24, 2007)

Nerd_Dude said:


> but BYAKUGAN PWN EVEN MORE!



No they don't


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

Sakure said:


> No they don't



Personal opinion, not fact.

I think Hyuuga>Uchiha anyday


----------



## Riptos (Sep 24, 2007)

I have to say I prefer the Uchiha bloodline, It looks better than the Byakugan and there are cariants of the Sharingan that can be unlocked.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 24, 2007)

What about a Hyuuchiha?....or a Uchihauuga?..Seriously Hyuuga  it is.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2007)

At least the Hyuuga Clan isn't full of traitors.


----------



## ordycitizen (Sep 24, 2007)

White eyes Win!!


----------



## nkon (Sep 24, 2007)

Sakure said:


> Uchihas fuckin' pwn with MS


MS makes u blind what good is it then.


The White Fang said:


> At least the Hyuuga Clan isn't full of traitors.



i agree


----------



## saprobe (Sep 24, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> At least the Hyuuga Clan isn't full of traitors.


 
Only because they have a sadistic mind-melting anti-traitor brain seal. If they weren't worried about traitors they wouldn't bother.


----------



## saprobe (Sep 24, 2007)

nkon said:


> MS makes u blind what good is it then.


 
Maybe that's just what their parents told them to get them to stop doing it. (Like fapping).


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

saprobe said:


> Only because they have a sadistic mind-melting anti-traitor brain seal. If they weren't worried about traitors they wouldn't bother.



LMAO!! a sadistic mind-melting anti-traitor brain seal? 
I prefer the Hyuuga's but damn that was made of win


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 24, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Kishi said in one of the Naruto volumes that when a young Hyuuga male reaches the age 16,his dick falls off.



Not proven. But Uchihas running is


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2007)

and it is yet again a tie .....


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 24, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> and it is yet again a tie .....



People obviously made dupes, I mean, come on.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol animu tardism seriouz buizzinezz


----------



## Kaiwai (Sep 24, 2007)

Hyuuga              .


----------



## rageofkyubii (Sep 24, 2007)

Tied again. Go Hyuugas!


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 24, 2007)

Uchiha's in my profile, I like characters that are anybody.

Hyuuga's with their lack of screen time, are nobodies.

Plus Naruto pwned one, so that tells me what I need to know about the Hyugga clan.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> Uchiha's in my profile, I like characters that are anybody.
> 
> Hyuuga's with their lack of screen time, are nobodies.
> 
> Plus Naruto pwned one, so that tells me what I need to know about the Hyugga clan.




 Naruto failed at the sasuke vs naruto fight and pwned a Hyuuga that makes a bunch of stuff clear..


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Sep 25, 2007)

Uchihas baby...

Arguably the strongest bad guy....Uchiha...
Suppressors of Kyuubi Chakra....Uchiha....
Best Genjutsus up to date.....Uchiha...

Sure the Uchiha clan is dead.....
But its all about Quality and not quantity!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Gooooooooooooooooooo Uchiha don't let the big white eyes win!


----------



## colours (Sep 25, 2007)

Hyuugas!
I love the way they fight plus I adore Neji and Hinata


----------



## Dogma (Sep 25, 2007)

Daikatana said:


> Uchihas baby...
> 
> Arguably the strongest bad guy....Uchiha...
> Suppressors of Kyuubi Chakra....Uchiha....
> ...



Quality my ass. If the Uchiha's had any quality whatsoever, then they'd most likely have the quantity too.

When your whole clan gets pwned by someone inside your clan.

Then you clearly suck.


----------



## Draxx (Sep 25, 2007)

So I was thinking... Itachi defeated Sasuke, Sasuke defeated Naruto, Naruto defeated Neji, Neji defeated Hinata, therefore:

Itachi > Sasuke > Naruto > Neji > Hinata.


----------



## Buchi (Sep 25, 2007)

Both clans have their great attributes but I vote Uchihas cuz they almost got extinct .


----------



## ghost7hunter (Sep 25, 2007)

definetley the hyuuga;s ..evn tho itachi is my fav character ..the uchiha's decended from the hyuuga's so hyuuga no doubt


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 25, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooo Uchiha don't let the big white eyes win!



yeah!! don't let them win.. BIG WHITE EYES.. hehe 



Draxx said:


> So I was thinking... Itachi defeated Sasuke, Sasuke defeated Naruto, Naruto defeated Neji, Neji defeated Hinata, therefore:
> 
> Itachi > Sasuke > Naruto > Neji > Hinata.



NICE LOGIC.. hehe


----------



## bowy2005 (Sep 25, 2007)

Definitely uchihas


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 25, 2007)

nice.. tie again.. *Uchihas*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Hyuugas


----------



## Jesus of Naruto Forums (Sep 25, 2007)

Hell burns in Uchihas eyes.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 25, 2007)

Its always by one fuckin' vote


----------



## Doggystyle (Sep 25, 2007)

Uchihas


----------



## Curry (Sep 25, 2007)

Uchihas  Because they have Sasuke, Itachi and MIKOTO.

<333

A clan with the hottest chick in Naruto wins by default.


----------



## Emo-Insomniac (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like Hyuuga style taijutsu and Byakugan.
But out of the Uchiha's i like itachi/Madara/Obito

I think i'm gonna go with Uchiha's


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG the Uchihas are winning. 

*recruits Hyuuga fans*


----------



## Amane (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh noez the Hyuuga's are losing


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2007)

kukuku, Uchiha's are ahead. All is right in the world.

I couldn't vote, Neji and Sasuke are both rather cool.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 25, 2007)

The reason I voted Hyuuga is ALL FOR HANABI.

Come on, she fucking owns.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 25, 2007)

YES  uchihas back in lead. ha ha ha hyuugas


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Uchihas are winning again!  keep em up!


----------



## Buchi (Sep 25, 2007)

What? This is it? Come on now, I know there are alot more Uchiha and Hyuuga tards than this .


----------



## saprobe (Sep 26, 2007)

*cough* Uchihas. I mean, they simply have power h4x and killer looks (literally). Quit playa-hatin'.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#10 (Sep 26, 2007)

hyuuga's all the way ^.^


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Sep 26, 2007)

Tried to find the pic of Hiashi owning 9 jounin.

* "HYUUGA ARE THE STRONGEST CLAN IN KONOHA..REMEMBER THAT!" HIASHI HYUUGA *


----------



## Kimi (Sep 26, 2007)

Hyuugas...


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 26, 2007)

Hyuuga's

Because I can

:rise


----------



## nejikun4 (Sep 26, 2007)

hyugas ass fuck uchihas and you all know that.


----------



## Nix.Silenced (Sep 26, 2007)

damn.. now the hyuugas are winning..


----------



## nkon (Sep 26, 2007)

100% proven one hyuuga   > all uchihas


----------



## Susp3ctu (Sep 26, 2007)

uh let`s take it like this

itachi vs hinata =>hinata aaa evaporated
sasuke vs neji => neji choped in little pieces
obito vs Hiashi =>Hiashi launced in space,since neji is suposed to be stronger than hiashi,and obito stronger than sasuke...i would include hanabi but we don`t have anymore uchihas...
just my opinion


----------



## Enzo (Sep 26, 2007)

Uchiha?s...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2007)

Uchiha, Uchiha, Uchiha! They have Itachi in so...


----------



## Enzo (Sep 26, 2007)

Not only Itachi...Sasuke is a win too...and Madara...


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2007)

Jyuuken kills people, Katons don't.

Hyuuga > Uchiha.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 26, 2007)

I like both


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Jyuuken kills people, Katons don't.
> 
> Hyuuga > Uchiha.



Oh boy he just owned the thread


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a die hard and obsessed Itachi fan and I like the MS but I prefer the Hyuugas a million times better than the Uchihas >>


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 26, 2007)

come on uchihas i dont wnat my sig. saying hyuuga>uchiha!!!!!!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 26, 2007)

Hyuuga. The byakuungan created the sharingan.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 26, 2007)

Hyuuga's make the money and get the sex...and there fighting style and Blood line Limit are the best, I will add as a afterthought.


----------



## Meggiron (Sep 26, 2007)

Uchiha FTW!



P.S
 >


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 26, 2007)

Susp3ctu said:


> uh let`s take it like this
> 
> itachi vs hinata =>hinata aaa evaporated
> sasuke vs neji => neji choped in little pieces
> ...



We have more Uchiha. There's Shisui


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Jyuuken kills people, Katons don't.
> 
> Hyuuga > Uchiha.



Lets make things clear.

Itachi = Akatsuki member. Akatsuki members = strong.

Sasuke = killed two Akatsuki members.

Madara = 
*Spoiler*: __ 



pein take orders from him




Tobi = good strong boy.



Neji = got pwned by Naruto. Naruto is weaker than Sasuke right now.

Hinata = Shit. She can barely fight. She could barely stand aainst Neji.

Hiashi = hes not strong enough to take Sasuke nor Itachi down.

Sasuke is faster than all the hyuugas. Uchiha > Hyuugas.

Oh White fans, chidori,huge summons,MS killes people with a lot of more pein


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 26, 2007)

Hn, Hyuugas own all of you, you are not worthy, the great hyuugas will jyuuken your face into Golden Byakugam-360 degrees-64 palm oblivion. All Madara had to do was say "MS>GB." The hyuuga gods were enraged, although they didn't know what "MS" was, they knew if anyone said *anything*>GB, severe punishment would be implicated. Instead of giving him a caged bird seal, they decided to give Madara the ultimate curse, a lesser Byakugan, called "Stupid H4x Ass Revolting Incinerating Noxious Garbage ASSSSS N00b" or, S.H.A.R.I.N.G.A.N. And, thus Madara Created the shitty chuunin-level Uchihas we know and hate today.

Oh, and I voted Hyuugas BTW.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 26, 2007)

_Uchihas>>>>>>Hyugas_


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol, you guys never read my stuff do you? Jukin shit can kill people, but think. Do you really think Neji can even get close to sasuke or Itachi...? Uchiha > Hyuuga. Remember the rules after 2 months the winner will be in all of your sigs. If you wont put it there, you will count as a looser.


----------



## pancake (Sep 26, 2007)

Hyuugas > Uchihas

'nuff said.


----------



## Robin (Sep 26, 2007)

I voted "Neither"


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

Uchiha = 3 people

Hyuuga = more than 3 people

I think the Hyuuga's win this


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol wut? 3 people? lets see now.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tobi,Madara,


Itachi,Sasuke ^^ they all pawn every Hyuuga since Naruto pawned one.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Lol wut? 3 people? lets see now.
> 
> Tobi,Madara,Itachi,Sasuke ^^




Oh so sorry

Uchiha = 3 retards and 1 awesome Itachi




Hyuuga = more than 4 people 

And Tobi and Madara are the same


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol no. Tobi = Obito, Madara = Madara.

Hyuugas more than 4?!  name some ^^

I only see 4. Neji,Hinata,Hiashi,lil sis.

Lol sasuke = retarded? if so, neji is a fucking retard.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 26, 2007)

hyuuga's have only three worth mentioning and they pale to the uchihas


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol, Itachi could get all those Hyuugas in the MS and kill each one of them.




> ...Hyuugas.
> Hiashi said they are best because they are.
> Those that tried to prove them wrong are a bit dead.



If sasuke would hear that stuff right now, all those Hyuugas would be dead.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Lol wut? 3 people? lets see now.
> 
> Tobi,Madara,Itachi,Sasuke ^^ they all pawn every Hyuuga since Naruto pawned one.



Lulz, 

Just because Naruto borrowed PNJ from the Uchiha's to fight Neji, doesn't mean shit. As Uchiha's are experts at either utilizing PNJ, or running away.

Uchiha = Shit

Haven't we been over the fact that this is 100%?


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol sasuke pawned Naruto in the forest of death. Naruto pawned Neji. That should make a lot of sense.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

Why bother talking sense into a Sasutard,  That's like trying to puke on a pile of shit, I mean why would you try?

Sasuke =shit but let him think what he wants


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

Sasuke got pwned by the Sound Four, Neji pwned them.

Itachi would have got pwned by Jiriya. Jiraiya taught Naruto 

Naruto + Jiriaya > Itachi

Neji > Sasuke.

Madara got pwned by the first Hokage. The first Hokage is similar to the Fourth Hokage because they're kages. The fourth is obviously Naruto's dad.

So Fourth > Madara which means Naruto > Madara.

Sasuke got pwned by Gaara, Naruto pwned Gaara + Shukaku 

Naruto > Sasuke.

Naruto lost his fight during the Sasuke retival arc, Neji didn't.

Neji > Naruto

This is fact. 

Uchiha = Shit.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 26, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Sasuke got pwned by the Sound Four, Neji pwned them.
> 
> Itachi would have got pwned by Jiriya. Jiraiya taught Naruto
> 
> ...




Oh just owned the thread


----------



## Vance (Sep 26, 2007)

_Oh look, a fanboy as the OP.

Hyuugas rape the Uchiha's through the ass._



> Sasuke got pwned by the Sound Four, Neji pwned them.




_Correction, Sasuke got pwned by ALL of the Sound 4. And Neji barely beat someone who he had an incredibly advantage over. Plus he was not going all out against Neji._




> Itachi would have got pwned by Jiriya. Jiraiya taught Naruto
> 
> Naruto + Jiriaya > Itachi



_If that is all you can make to support your arguement, please don't bother contributing, considering that there is a lot of shit being talked. Plus, Itachi lost A LOT of chakra._



> Neji > Sasuke.



_I agree_

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Madara got pwned by the first Hokage.



_Just the same way Sasuke "pwned" Naruto (more like barely beat) at the Valley of the End. Shodaime could've been crippled, therefore needing Nidaime to take over for all we know._




> The first Hokage is similar to the Fourth Hokage because they're kages. The fourth is obviously Naruto's dad.



_Hold the hell up right there. Tsunade stated that Naruto's fighting style is smilar to Kushina, she never said nothing about Yondaime and Naruto being similar. And saying that Shodaime and Yondaime is sort of dumb. It's like saying Kurenai and Gai are similar becuase they are both Jounin._



> So Fourth > Madara which means Naruto > Madara.






_I might actually sig the ridiculous essence of this post...In fact, I really might._



> Naruto lost his fight during the Sasuke retival arc, Neji didn't.



_Maybe because Naruto was fighting a stronger opponent? That ever occur to you?_



> Neji > Naruto



_If we're going by normal logic, yes, but if we're going by yours, sorry, but NO._


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 26, 2007)

Hyuuga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Uchiha


----------



## Nandomo (Sep 26, 2007)

> Sasuke got pwned by the Sound Four, Neji pwned them.
> 
> Itachi would have got pwned by Jiriya. Jiraiya taught Naruto
> 
> ...





Wallshadow said:


> Oh just owned the thread



People please stop noobifing the thread, keep it to Uchiha and Hyuuga, that means no Naruto or anyone else. And due to the fact that Hyuuga are vulnerable to genjutsu, Uchihas win. Now go ITACHI!!!


----------



## Ino1-Shika2-Cho_35 (Sep 26, 2007)

I personally like the Hyugga better than the Uchia, but only because all of the Uchia I have seen are just plain out dumb.  In a fight, the Uchia would dominate.


----------



## Vance (Sep 26, 2007)

> And due to the fact that Hyuuga are vulnerable to genjutsu, Uchihas win. Now go ITACHI!!!



_Proof?  _


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Sasuke got pwned by the Sound Four, Neji pwned them.
> 
> Itachi would have got pwned by Jiriya. Jiraiya taught Naruto
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Dude, read the manga, Sasuke pawned 2 Akatsuki members. 


Neji beated shit.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Whose side are you on? 



> People please stop noobifing the thread, keep it to Uchiha and Hyuuga, that means no Naruto or anyone else. And due to the fact that Hyuuga are vulnerable to genjutsu, Uchihas win. Now go ITACHI!!!



Where's your proof? As far as we all know the Sharingan could be worthless and not even work against the Byakugan. They're equal clans, with alot of fans. That's about it.

Noobifing the thread? Lulz, have you looked at the damn thing?  Tards don't make good points, nor do they listen to facts, it's all a battle of who can find more tards or not.

You might as well have some fun and get some laughs out of it, then trying to prove which one is stronger. Because it's really not proveable.



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Dude, read the fucking manga, Sasuke pawned 2 Akatsuki members. Neji beated shit.



If you call that PNJ piece of shit a fight, then I'm only remembering one.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru. He used to be an Akatsuki. .


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _These are considered spoilers_ 



Ooooh, Orochimaru.

SCARY. 

Not only that, but wasn't Oro in a weak state when Sasuke "defeated him"?




Plus, Neji's hotter. 

I see we have a tie.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

I see no girl excpet tenten who wants him...Sasuke had them all!


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 26, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> *Spoiler*: _These are considered spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea *rolls eyes* nothing says, hot guy like nasty white eyes who most likely hates all women


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Sasuke had:

Sakura
Ino
Temari said he was a hottie

Neji had

Tenten thats it. =] sasuke wins as a hottie


----------



## Draxx (Sep 26, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> He is really doing good on that Clan revival.
> 
> Hyuuga > Uchiha once again.



You seem to be excluding the fact that killing Itachi and avenging his clan takes priority for him, how exactly is he supposed to 'ressurect' his clan whilst following this dream, and stricly this dream? Oh and also, your logic is quite idiotic, because a 15 year old boy has yet to get any female characters pregnant and thus begin the so called ressurection of his clan, it means the Uchiha's are weaker than the Hyuuga's?... Good work.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 26, 2007)

talk about neck in neck. 93-94 uchihas


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 26, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Sasuke had:
> 
> Sakura
> Ino
> ...



and even tenten seems to like lee more than neji


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no girl likes neji! Sakura Ino went crazy over him! and those girls are hotter than Hinata. Ones again Uchihas are in the lead!


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 26, 2007)

Still tied? 

Hyuuga roolz


----------



## Dogma (Sep 26, 2007)

Since when did this become a popularity contest featuring the girls of Konoha?

Are you that much of a failure/tard that you have to try and come up with shitty reasons as to why the Uchiha's (who are clearly not superior) are better then the Hyuuga's (who are in the same boat.)

Quit being such a tard and bumping this over and over again. 

When it boils down to it factually, Hyuuga = Uchiha

Though by opinionated standards.

Hyuga > Uchiha & Uchiha = Shit.


----------



## Compton (Sep 26, 2007)

Uchiha, cuz they own.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol, I will never agree to Uchiha = Hyuuga, Sasuke is stronger than Neji and Itachi is stroner than the others.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol, Sasuke's too fast for Neji. I think you forogt about that Sasuke has the CS2 and Madara can summon a Kyuubi clone.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 26, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> When the hell could Madara summon a Kyuubi Clone?
> You have lost the battle for this thread when you start pulling crap out of your ass and say it is the way for the Uchiha to win.



well uchihas are destined to win anyway muahahahahaha


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 26, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Really? The Uchiha are destined to win what? The Worst Clan in Konoha award?



no that would be for akamichi(they also win fatass award but dont tellem that)


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol thats the same thing you guys do. "Golden Bayakugn"


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 27, 2007)

Why can't we just accept that both clans are best in their own right and therefore cancel each other out in abilities...  

Without Byakugan in Hyuugas, they'd be normal. They can still learn in releasing chakra from their fingertips and memorize the chakra system like the back of their hand through normal learning. Their taijutsu and chakra control would still be killer. Super speed. Kaiten would still be do-able. No 360 vision but hey, at least they get freaky white eyes. Geniuses. And then there's Neji too <3...     

Without Sharingan in Uchihas, they'd be normal. They can still release chakra through different kinds of fire jutsu [they are the only ones who can easily use fire type jutsu in konoha, which is the reason behind their name]. They'd know taijutsu, genjutsu and ninjutsu. Since Sasuke can use other element types of jutsu, chakra manipulation is applied there too. Super speed... 

Without Byakugan and Sharingan, Hyuuga and Uchiha would've still made names for themselves... though not as big and flashy as people want it to be. They have their own specialized jutsu that doesn't need their KG and enough to make their clan creditable. 

I just voted Uchiha because I pitied its lacking votage. But I love them both.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 27, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> Why can't we just accept that both clans are best in their own right and therefore cancel each other out in abilities...
> 
> Without Byakugan in Hyuugas, they'd be normal. They can still learn in releasing chakra from their fingertips and memorize the chakra system like the back of their hand through normal learning. Their taijutsu and chakra control would still be killer. Super speed. Kaiten would still be do-able. No 360 vision but hey, at least they get freaky white eyes. Geniuses. And then there's Neji too <3...
> 
> ...



Though one could easily argue that a Hyuuga without it's Byakugan is superior to an Uchiha without it's Sharingan. As well as the fact that an Uchiha's taijutsu, and genjutsu, are severly limited and are actually quite normal without use of the sharingan. In oppose to the Hyuuga who still have just about everything, except for precision, and a nearly flawless field of vision.

-snip-


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2007)

I just decided to see how this poll was going. Damn it's a close one.


----------



## sori (Sep 27, 2007)

Uchihas for me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2007)

And like Mangaka said once again..."Hyuugas are the Konohas strongest CLAN"


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Sep 27, 2007)

The group that keeps posting crap in this thread sound like broken records. We don't need

"OMG HYUUGA BEAT SHARINGAN COZ SHARINGAN IS LOSS AGAINST NARUTO"

"NICE TRY BUT SHARINGAN BEAT JIRAIYA BECOZ OF TSUNADES HAIRCUT"

Who cares? Both are respected clans. Move on. Stop flame baiting.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 27, 2007)

Hyugas For Sure.....Right Now There Are Only 3 Uchichas......But I'm Sure That The Uchichas Will Kill A Lot Of Hyugas If They Were To Fight....Actually It's More Like Itachi With Madara, With Sasuke Helping The Hyugas Just To Kill Itachi, Then Sasue Betraying The Hyugas. It Will Be A Close One, But I Think Hyugas Will Win.

[Aside From Madara,Sasuke,And Itachi, Who's The Other One??]
[Wait, Does The Uchichas That Itachi Killed Count???]


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 27, 2007)

KonohaFreebird said:


> Hyugas For Sure.....Right Now The Only 2 Uchichas Hate Each Other......But I'm Sure That The Uchichas Will Kill A Lot Of Hyugas If They Were To Fight....
> Actually It's More Like Itachi By Himself, With Sasuke Helping The Hyugas Just To Kill Itachi.....So As I Said Before, Hyugas.



u need to read the manga more, or more carefully theres
*Spoiler*: __ 



4


 that we no of


----------



## Enzo (Sep 27, 2007)

I would say a strong uchiha can beat an weak hyuuga and reverse...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Sep 27, 2007)

uchiha all the wat they can beat anybody hyuuga is the third strongest clan ucihia as much as i like them theri second and the namikaze clan is first and i vote uchiha im callin all uchiha fans


----------



## Vance (Sep 27, 2007)

> Whose side are you on?



_Hyuugas, but your logic is not winning in any way._


----------



## Shodai (Sep 27, 2007)

Uchiha is fail, only good technique is run jutsu


----------



## Pein's Body n?2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Uchiha (they are 2 points behind) : )
Love Hyuuga Clan too, but I prefer red ratter than white... xD

PS: This is such a superficial vote xD


----------



## anbui_tachi (Sep 27, 2007)

uchiha all the way!!!


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 27, 2007)

Another tie!? surley the first to 100 owns


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 27, 2007)

OH-HOHOHOHOHO.

Hyuugas be behind by one, Uchihas still winnin.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> Another tie!? surley the first to 100 owns



Uchiha pwns all, they just arrived. No, change of heart. Hyuga pwn all


----------



## wingsover (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, I cast the vote that tied it 100:100! 

I voted for Hyuugas, BTW, because THEY don't KILL ALL THEIR OWN CLAN. 

They're smart enough to seal half their people to keep that from happening.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

wingsover said:


> Damn, I cast the vote that tied it 100:100!
> 
> I voted for Hyuugas, BTW, because THEY don't KILL ALL THEIR OWN CLAN.
> 
> They're smart enough to seal half their people to keep that from happening.



Itachi would have been Main Family of the clan.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG,it's tied. Does the poll end a certain day????


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 27, 2007)

A tie. 

And I haven't bothered to recruit my dear Hyuugacest friends.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 27, 2007)

Sasori n Itachi said:


> OMG,it's tied. Does the poll end a certain day????



in like a month or so


----------



## HO-OH (Sep 27, 2007)

uchihas are gods


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Sep 27, 2007)

How many people are in the Uchiha Clan FC and how many are in the Hyuuga Clan FC.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 27, 2007)

This poll has a month and a couple of days befofe I PM a mod/admin to close it. Uchihas winning! 100+ votes!~!~!


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 27, 2007)

ha i was right!


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 27, 2007)

uchihas...


----------



## Mang-Kun (Sep 28, 2007)

I go for Hyuuga although I like sharingan more. 

I heard that there a huge fan-base of sharingan fan here in NF so I go for Hyuuga instead.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the Hyuugas more than the Uchihas and the Byakugan more than the Sharingan.

It doesn't help that the one thing that currently annoys me more than anything else in this manga is the way Kishimoto keeps worshiping the damned Sharingan and making it capable of everything from imploding the universe to buttering toast.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol, Uchiha's will win


----------



## Levithian (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the Hyuuga but its fine with me if the Uchiha's win this poll, they are not that bad as I am a Itachi fan...but I just like the Hyuuga more.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

Hyuuga are teh str0ngest.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 28, 2007)

I like Hyuuga clan better OuO


----------



## nejikun4 (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like the hyugas are up by 6 votes i knew all you naruto fans would come out with the best answer.


----------



## Pia-chan (Sep 28, 2007)

i preffer Hyuugas.-


----------



## Vanity (Sep 28, 2007)

Hyuugas because the Uchihas are really annoying and I have a bone to pick with them. -_-;


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

You mean a bomb right?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2007)

How many dupes did you guys make?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> How many dupes did you guys make?



How many dupes did you guys make?


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2007)

I made 80


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> How many dupes did you guys make?



Spelling mistake or grammar?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 28, 2007)

As much as Madara and Itachi pwn, Sasuke brings the clan down to the lowest level. Plus Neji and Hinata are teh win  so Hyuugas


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

Hyuugas too el rato


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 28, 2007)

Moosbeeren said:


> Hyuugas too el rato



Is that a kind of burrito?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it's pretty obvious the love for each clan is about equal. >_>


----------



## Frambuesa (Sep 28, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Is that a kind of burrito?



:rofl

no xD


that was like "Hyuugas all the way "


----------



## Lone Gunman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hyuugas win by default because of Sasuke and his gay pirate hooker outfits.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

The entire Uchiha clan was owned by a single 13 year old chuunin with funky eyes.

1 Hyuuga >>> all Uchihas.


----------



## Fai (Sep 28, 2007)

Overall, there are more Uchihas I like than Hyuugas.
So Uchiha > Hyuuga, I guess. D:

Neji is my favorite character, though.


----------



## master bruce (Sep 28, 2007)

uchihas would curbstomp hyuugas.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

master bruce said:


> uchihas would curbstomp hyuugas.



I'm sure they'd love to, but the entire Uchiha clan is too busy getting curbstomped by a single 13 year old to try it.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 28, 2007)

Kusanagi. said:


> Overall, there are more Uchihas I like than Hyuugas.
> So Uchiha > Hyuuga, I guess. D:
> 
> Neji is my favorite character, though.



he was anbu not chuunin


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> I'm sure they'd love to, but the entire Uchiha clan is too busy getting curbstomped by a single 13 year old to try it.



That joke got over used in the middle of the thread. Especially the fact he attacked at night time.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 28, 2007)

and he was the best of the clan and had mastered the mangyeku already


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> he was anbu not chuunin



Wrong. He was a Chuunin and an ANBU Captain.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 28, 2007)

Espionage said:


> That joke got over used in the middle of the thread. Especially the fact he attacked at night time.



Well I wasn't here for the middle of the thread, so I'm going to start overusing it again.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Well I wasn't here for the middle of the thread, so I'm going to start overusing it again.



 I wish we could always do that. But that cycle never seems to work out.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

Hyuuga are teh str0ngest.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Hyuuga are teh str0ngest.


Like mangaka said right?? noone can deny Kishimotos words


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 28, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Wrong. He was a Chuunin and an ANBU Captain.



u can be both


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 28, 2007)

I voted the Uchihas, because I really only like Neji of the Hyuugas but I love both Sasuke and Itachi.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Sep 28, 2007)

Uchiha should win!

*My Favorite Characters The in the Clans*


*Hyuuga Clan*
_Neji Hyuuga
Hinata Hyuuga
Hiashi Hyuuga_


*Uchiha Clan*
_Itachi Uchiha
Madara Uchiha
Sasuke Uchiha
Uchiha Mikoto
Uchiha Obito_


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> u can be both



Chuunin is rank in Naruto, ANBU is a profession or additional job.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 28, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Chuunin is rank in Naruto, ANBU is a profession or additional job.



but isnt anbu usually jonin


----------



## Loulabelle (Sep 28, 2007)

Neutral really.

I love Itachi, but I love Neji too.

But, I think Byakugan > Sharingan, so lets go with the Hyuugas.


----------



## Fai (Sep 28, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> he was anbu not chuunin


What does Anbu or Chuunin have anything to do with my post  ?



			
				nakagos bunny said:
			
		

> I voted the Uchihas, because I really only like Neji of the Hyuugas but I love both Sasuke and Itachi.


Ditto.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 28, 2007)

quoted wrong person sorry


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Espionage said:


> That joke got over used in the middle of the thread. Especially the fact he attacked at night time.



That doesn't make it any better ya know?

The fact that a whole clan is dead because of one person, means that the clan as a whole sucked.

If the Hyuuga's got killed by one guy, then they'd probably suck too.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> but isnt anbu usually jonin



You can only be an Anbu if your really skilled.


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Sep 29, 2007)

UCHIHA CLAN ALL THE WAY!!!!!! SASUKE AND ITACHI ARE KICKASS!!!
no offense to the hyuuga lovers though.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 29, 2007)

Uchihas, they are more badass and their power would be better in most fights.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2007)

Byakugan is more bad-ass.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> You can only be an Anbu if your really skilled.



Except ANBU squad is all fodder. Hell, didn't 4 of them get owned by a nerd with a pocket knife? From this, we can logically conclude:

nerd with pocket knife > fodder brigade >>>> Uchiha clan.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't forget Katana > Uchiha Clan.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 29, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Don't forget Katana > Uchiha Clan.



Sorry. There are so many things that are > Uchiha clan, it's hard to remember them all.


----------



## desterex (Sep 29, 2007)

uchiha..............
sharingan is more deadly than byakugan..........
they got mangekyou


----------



## Cereza (Sep 29, 2007)

Uchihas 

hyuugas' eyes just creep me out + I don't like neji and hinata


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2007)

Byakugan = Nobility.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Sep 29, 2007)

The uchiha seem boringly overpowered to me. Only sasuke is interesting cuss i like watching him fight >_>


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> That doesn't make it any better ya know?
> 
> The fact that a whole clan is dead because of one person, means that the clan as a whole sucked.
> 
> If the Hyuuga's got killed by one guy, then they'd probably suck too.



So at night time when everyone is situated and relaxed, it's only fair for them to die and looked down apon.

That might look like sarcasm, but your actually right. I haven't agreed with most of your post on this thread, but that I can take. Basically, all is fair in the ninja world.

But you seem to be forgetting, Itachi was the strongest Uchiha by that time. He had already unlocked MS. Which means it makes it easier to attack your own clan, which you know most secrets about at night time.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

When Itachi fights its kinda boring cause he always finishes all the fights fast. When Sasuke fights he doesn't go all out in the first minute in the fight, he tests the enemies skills before doing anything.


its always been boring to see Neji fight cause he always he says hes gonna win no matter what and at the end he comes back with broken bones.

Its always to BOOOOOOOOOOOORING to see Hinata cause shes weak and barely knows how to fight.

I've never seen Hiashi fight before...


And who ever says Sasuke lost to the Sound 4 is because he used most of hos Chakra on Naruto and barely had anything left.

Neji barely killed one cause he had full chakra and he still barely won, he didn't kill him fully.

Sasuke pawned allot of more, he pawned:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ororchimaru
Deidara



Naruto.

Neji pawned:

1 sound.

Hinata pwned:

one person forgot who it was..

Hiashi pawned:

don't know.

Itachi pawned :

Kakakshi
Sasuke.

Uchihas are allot stronger than any Hyuuga in shippuuden.


----------



## Vance (Sep 29, 2007)

_Is everyone forgetting that Aoba >>>>>>> Uchiha clan? I believe he actually hurt someone with a Katon.

Of course, that fight would've been unfair, even the Hyuuga clan would lose to Aoba, but at least they's hurt him a bit.


Also, yeah, no matter how strong a clan member is, if the clan gets killed by one person, you suck._


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, Itachi was stronger than all off them, right? he was the only one who had MS.

I agree that the Uchiha clan sucks, but Itachi and Sasuke are making it untrue.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Espionage said:


> So at night time when everyone is situated and relaxed, it's only fair for them to die and looked down apon.
> 
> That might look like sarcasm, but your actually right. I haven't agreed with most of your post on this thread, but that I can take. Basically, all is fair in the ninja world.
> 
> But you seem to be forgetting, Itachi was the strongest Uchiha by that time. He had already unlocked MS. Which means it makes it easier to attack your own clan, which you know most secrets about at night time.



Itachi is a powerful guy, I'll admit that. I don't think he's the most powerful, but he's undoubtedly something.

Defeating your entire clan doesn't matter who's stronger because you know all the secrets of the person in your clan.

The Uchiha's know how an Uchiha would fight, and what an Uchiha would do. Just like a Hyuuga would know what a Hyuuga would do.

The secrets of the sharingan are obviously known by a sharingan user. So for the entire clan to get pwned by just one person means that they weren't at any kind of major disadvantage

They just sucked so much that they lost to the prodigy known as Itachi. And by that logic, Sasuke sucks too. Because he's obviously not better than Itachi.

~As far as who pawned who, I'm trying not to use the "lol" logic, so it doesn't really matter who could pawn who on that note.

The sharingan doesn't mean much if you get your chakra blocked. You can break genjutsu, you can dodge taijutsu, you can counter ninjutsu.

But you can't argue with 0. When your chakra gets blocked, and you can't use that power anymore, then that's it.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 29, 2007)

Hyuugas! they're more powerful  Uchihas eyeball is creepy. XD


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 29, 2007)

Uchiha  :< sorry TWF


----------



## Hinata. (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't have any favorites I like them both


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> When Itachi fights its kinda boring cause he always finishes all the fights fast. When Sasuke fights he doesn't go all out in the first minute in the fight, he tests the enemies skills before doing anything.
> 
> 
> its always been boring to see Neji fight cause he always he says hes gonna win no matter what and at the end he comes back with broken bones.
> ...




hiashi pwned the ruler of the clouds...thats the reason hizashi died


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2007)

> The Uchiha's know how an Uchiha would fight, and what an Uchiha would do. Just like a Hyuuga would know what a Hyuuga would do.



Exactly.



> The secrets of the sharingan are obviously known by a sharingan user. So for the entire clan to get pwned by just one person means that they weren't at any kind of major disadvantage



 I kind of agree with you here. But would any of them have the experience of fighting a MS user?



> They just sucked so much that they lost to the prodigy known as Itachi. And by that logic, Sasuke sucks too. Because he's obviously not better than Itachi.



Im starting to get why your saying the Uchiha clan sucked. At first I thought your were and average anti Uchiha tard, but now I get what you mean. To get killed by your own prodigy... you indeed suck.




> ~As far as who pawned who, I'm trying not to use the "lol" logic, so it doesn't really matter who could pawn who on that note.



Exactly.



> The sharingan doesn't mean much if you get your chakra blocked. You can break genjutsu, you can dodge taijutsu, you can counter ninjutsu.



But your acting as if they would just stand like retards and get they're own chakra blocked.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 29, 2007)

Espionage said:


> I kind of agree with you here. But would any of them have the experience of fighting a MS user?



If they don't then it's even worse.

But I'm sure the elders of the clan at the time had knowledge of the MS. They knew what it was capable of and got owned anyways.

When Itachi killed his clan, he didn't just kill all the weaklings, or little kids. He killed everyone. From the weakest to the strongest members of his clan.

If they have no defense against that, then though Itachi's one hell of an Uchiha prodigy, just how great is a prodigy if it comes from a line of weaklings? 

Even the average would look prodigious if everyone else is mediocre.





> Im starting to get why your saying the Uchiha clan sucked. At first I thought your were and average anti Uchiha tard, but now I get what you mean. To get killed by your own prodigy... you indeed suck.



No, I'm not a big fan of the Uchiha's (mainly because of the tards), but I've tried to think from a different perspective. 

Thusly why I chose the Hyuuga. 




> But your acting as if they would just stand like retards and get they're own chakra blocked.



They wouldn't, of course not. But they're all not invulnerable, they've each taken a hit, or ran away before they could in all of the fights seen so far.

If they were to battle it out in a Hyuuga vs. Uchiha kind of way, I'm not saying it would be a total pwnage, but that the Uchiha's are at a disadvantage, and would more then likely lose.

Hyuuga has two methods of blocking your chakra, a mid range ninjutsu, or a short range taijutsu.

Considering the Uchiha's skills are best noted in their genjutsu, that doesn't mean that if they duke it out in an arena of sorts that they would be able to prevent getting hit at least *one* time. 

The thing is, it only takes one hit to get your chakra blocked. And once your chakra gets blocked, everything else suffers because of that. (Similar to a muscle cramp, because the muscle is limited upon cramping, and causes the rest of the body's unision to get thrown off.) So by that logic, one hit turns into two hits, two to four hits, four to 8, 8 - 16, 16 - 32, 32-64. All chakra points will eventually be blocked off.

I've thought about the fight several times, and no matter how good an Uchiha is, they're only that good until they get hit. Considering Uchiha's don't have the greatest amount of chakra, nor superior taijutsu to the Hyuuga then their body and skill limits them, despite the sharingan. 

It'd be a hell of a fight, but I can't see a Uchiha winning, no matter whom he may be. Because Itachi's been hit before, and so has Sasuke.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 29, 2007)

Finally, the fucking Hyuuga is starting to beat the Shitchiha Clan.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Finally, the fucking Hyuuga is starting to beat the Shitchiha Clan.



Better to let them win here than to actually have it be canon. j/k, I'm just waiting for the day Kishi gives Neji a mangekyo sharingan disruptor power.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 29, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Better to let them win here than to actually have it be canon. j/k, I'm just waiting for the day Kishi gives Neji a mangekyo sharingan disruptor power.



Have you not heard of Golden Byakugam?


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Hyuugas because Hinata is really hot and there powers are better.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Have you not heard of Golden Byakugam?




Lol there is no such thing...


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Sep 29, 2007)

it is in the joke fc's stating that it is a joke, like the akatsuki stripper fc(not dissing it)


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

More Uchiha fans need to come...>_>


----------



## Enzo (Sep 30, 2007)

Here goes!
Uchiha fan #1 is here!


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 30, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Uchiha fans are like the Uchiha Clan.
> A near extinct dying Breed.



Ohohohohoho. Burnttt. 

XD

Well, the Sasuke FC has over 1.5k members, so I can't say I agree. XD

But Hyuugas pwn all! 

GO HANABI AND NEJI!


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 2, 2007)

we all know the hyugas are gonna win.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2007)

Hyuuga are win XD


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 2, 2007)

Hyuugas. because I Consider the Uchiha clan gone. for ever....Dead.


----------



## Saito (Oct 2, 2007)

Hyuugas are way better


----------



## Dango (Oct 2, 2007)

I refuse to accept this. 
I demand a re-vote.


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Susp3ctu said:


> uh let`s take it like this
> 
> itachi vs hinata =>hinata aaa evaporated
> sasuke vs neji => neji choped in little pieces
> ...



a hahahaha neji stronger then hiashi neji is my favorite character and i still can admit that hiashi is stronger. hiashi would fuck up obito. i understand the itachi and hinata thing but i yhink you should just put hinata against sasuke and neji against itachi. anyways hinata would keep sasuke on his toes espesically since she has that new technique. itachi would be hard for neji but i dont know who would win and even so hinabi is stronger then hinata so i think hinabi would smoke sasuke. plus after hiashi killed obito he would go help the hyuga that are fighting- neji, hinata and hinabi.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2007)

the Uchiha clan got killed by a 14 teen years old kid with a katana.

fail


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Hyuugas are the strongest.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 2, 2007)

The Hyuuga are just to damn good for words...


----------



## scerpers (Oct 2, 2007)

Am I the only one here who thinks that when the Hyuuga's win this poll, none of the Uchiha lovers are going to put "Hyuugas>>>>>>Uchihas" in their sigs?


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2007)

> But I'm sure the elders of the clan at the time had knowledge of the MS. They knew what it was capable of and got owned anyways.



They probably had knowledge of the MS, but they still had no experience ever fighting a MS user.




> Even the average would look prodigious if everyone else is mediocre.



Exactly






> No, I'm not a big fan of the Uchiha's (mainly because of the tards), but I've tried to think from a different perspective.
> 
> Thusly why I chose the Hyuuga.



You shouldn't let Uchiha tards get to you. But you also have to understand it comes in every fandom. Biased, closed minded tards.




> They wouldn't, of course not. But they're all not invulnerable, they've each taken a hit, or ran away before they could in all of the fights seen so far.



 Who ever said they are invulnerable?  




> Considering the Uchiha's skills are best noted in their genjutsu, that doesn't mean that if they duke it out in an arena of sorts that they would be able to prevent getting hit at least *one* time.
> 
> The thing is, it only takes one hit to get your chakra blocked. And once your chakra gets blocked, everything else suffers because of that. (Similar to a muscle cramp, because the muscle is limited upon cramping, and causes the rest of the body's unision to get thrown off.) So by that logic, one hit turns into two hits, two to four hits, four to 8, 8 - 16, 16 - 32, 32-64. All chakra points will eventually be blocked off.



I can agree with that. But your kind of making it seem it would be simple for a Hyuuga. 




> It'd be a hell of a fight, but I can't see a Uchiha winning, no matter whom he may be. Because Itachi's been hit before, and so has Sasuke.



Almost everyone has been hit in Naruto. That or everybody.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 2, 2007)

Espionage said:


> They probably had knowledge of the MS, but they still had no experience ever fighting a MS user.



I don't think that's certain.

But I'm not willing to go out on a limb and say there'd never been an Uchiha with the MS before.

If that's the case then Itachi is truly a prodigy, but of a really pathetic clan by comparison.  If they had knowledge of it, then though the above statement still stands firm.




> I can agree with that. But your kind of making it seem it would be simple for a Hyuuga.



Not simple, but easier then it would be for a taijutsu or genjutsu only kind of ninja.

The Hyuuga aren't slouches physically, and everything they do is on a very accurate and precise level. 

I'm not say it's easy, but when you can physically compare yourself to your opponent, and can utilize short and long range attacks, it's not that hard to imagine both sides taking heavy damage.

The biggest problem here is that taking damage from a Hyuuga tends to be alot more lethal then taking damage from an Uchiha.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> I am surprised Sasuke can wield that sword so well.
> I mean Itachi killed fodder ninja.
> Sasuke just wounded them.
> 
> ...



After everyone was dead.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 2, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> I am surprised Sasuke can wield that sword so well.
> I mean Itachi killed fodder ninja.
> Sasuke just wounded them.
> 
> ...



because hiashi is strongly devoted to his clan as is everyone else to theirs genius. wouldnt you say you are the best if you were pretty damn strong(yes im admitting that hyuugas are pretty damn strong)???

sasuke wounded them on purpose DUH


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 2, 2007)

i mean come on the MS doesnt got shit on the hyugas and we all know it


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> I don't think that's certain.
> 
> But I'm not willing to go out on a limb and say there'd never been an Uchiha with the MS before.



Of course not. Which means most Uchihas never had the experience of fighting a MS fighter. Example:

When you watch foot ball for a long time, you'll eventually start to understand how he game is played. But if you actually go out on the field and tried playing with other members of the sport who have actually played it, chances are your going to get your ass trampled over.

That's pretty much what happened to the Uchihas. the worst part about it is, only some elders probably had a clue what MS was capable of.



> The biggest problem here is that taking damage from a Hyuuga tends to be alot more lethal then taking damage from an Uchiha.




I have no choice but to agree with that. I wish we could had seen more of the Uchihas to be able to make statements that.


----------



## Helenius (Oct 3, 2007)

Uchiha's are emo's...

But Hyuuga's are even more emo.


----------



## Saito (Oct 3, 2007)

Hyuugas>>Uchihas                            /


----------



## Haiden (Oct 3, 2007)

Hyuuga they have just made the sharingan way to strong in my opinion and so now all the uchihas are almost always going to win


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2007)

Hyuuga Clan is the strongest.


----------



## Uchiha Mangekyou (Oct 4, 2007)

First of all

Uchihas > Hyuugas  

hey, this is not fair.. hahahaha, let say we pick the best of these clan

Neiji vs Itachi

OMG? what would u think?

we already knew that naruto beat neiji is the past... and we knew also sasuke beat naruto to.... hahaha...

Mangekyou Sharingan > zzzstttt> trying to attack Hyuugass > arrgghhh > mental collaps!!

sorry guys, i'm just kidding.   
final says Uchihas Rules!!


----------



## Lullaby (Oct 4, 2007)

i like the uchihas


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 4, 2007)

The Hyuugas own the Uchihas


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't like someone from the Uchihas, but likewise from the Hyuuga...this is a tough decision...I guess I'll have to be an Uchiha.


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 4, 2007)

Uchiha Mangekyou said:


> First of all
> 
> Uchihas > Hyuugas
> 
> ...



well yeah you know that naruto was going to beat him and everyone else cause he is the main character bur still i think hes dumb neji can counter genjutsu and i know he knows all about the uchihas cause they derived from the hyuga so the hyuga know all their weaknesses the ms is so easy to counter just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dont look in their eyes or at their fingers and their good




and the sasuke beating naruto thing sasuke won cause he wanted to shock people and if he didnt the rest of the story he had already planed out wouldnt come together right.


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 4, 2007)

verakum said:


> Well by know the hyuugas are winning by 5, but im not here to discuss numbers...
> 
> i think hyuugas are best, they cut your chakra supply, and can see you from a huge distance... (i can say more but to lazy so im gonna say 2 things about both)
> 
> the uchiha can, see the truth about ninjutsus, genjutsus, and can copy them, and also can se athe enemy movements like in slow motion.



slowing thingsdown, the byakugan can do that i mean neji did it with the 128 palms ant the range is super huge so if he did it from a distance he would just cach up to the person.


----------



## Helenius (Oct 4, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> again, that fourteen year old happened to be more powerful than orochimaru who killed the sandaime(that is third rite?) he also happens to be one of the betters in akatsuki



And further more... We haven't heard of any Hyuugi's who have become this powerful in the age of 14. Or joining ANBU at his age.


----------



## n!L (Oct 4, 2007)

Helenius said:


> And further more... We haven't heard of any Hyuugi's who have become this powerful in the age of 14. Or joining ANBU at his age.



doesn't mean it hasn't happened, or never happened in narutoverse. We haven't heard of any missing Hyuuga clan member's probably because they know they are teh strongest fighters in Konoha. Loyalty. Respekt. Uchiha's = envy/lust for power. Take Itachi for example. Take Sasuke for example. Kyuubi explaining to sasuke that Uchiha Madara had sinister eyes? 



I like Itachi and sasuke but since the Uchiha's are near extinction Hyuuga Clan


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, I must confess. The rest of the Uchihas aside, Itachi cannot be beaten.

After all, you can't beat what you can't catch. Art of Run FTW!


----------



## .:Shifty_Shinobi:. (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd have to say Hyuuga's I am a Itachi fan but the whole Byakugan thing is just way cooler than the Sharingan in my opinion.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2007)

Espionage said:


> I was hoping you would quote me, but this whole thread I guess is made of the fandom of the clans.



No, it was a joke.

I forgot what the last thing you said in our convo was, but for the most part I thought we'd reached an agreement of sorts.

Despite having a handful of poster boys, it doesn't change the fact that the Hyuuga are better then the Uchiha. They've still got the upper hand in a one on one kind of scenario, and from a logical standpoint, I can't see why they'd be inferior.

If they're were more living relatives in the side of the Uchiha, then there might be a better argument from them. But for the most part we have two prodigies from a lineage of weaklings.

So they're abilities are more suspect from a more stable line like the Hyuugas.

The Sharigan isn't a guaranteed surekill either, as not only is there no proof that it would work, but the Hyuuga's wide range of vision still has a chance to fight back without using their sight at all.

It's too hard to say that the Uchiha would be better if they had no chakra points blocked, because there's no way that they wouldn't in a non-conditional circumstance. Not even Itachi and Sasuke can fight against Neji and Hiashi and refrain from being hit at least one time.

Unfortuneately once you get one chakra point blocked, the sync of the chakra and body goes downward. 

It wouldn't be easy no way in hell. But there's no logical explanation as to why the Uchiha are superior.


----------



## EJ (Oct 4, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> No, it was a joke.



I wasn't saying you were being a tard. 

I just think the majority of the people who post in this thread are just going to be closed minded Uchiha/Hyuuga fans.



> If they're were more living relatives in the side of the Uchiha, then there might be a better argument from them. But for the most part we have two prodigies from a lineage of weaklings.
> 
> So they're abilities are more suspect from a more stable line like the Hyuugas.
> 
> ...



Well alot of that I agree with. I guess there's nothing more for me to debate about in this thread unless someone post something really biased.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 4, 2007)

The Hyuugas all rock except Hinata


----------



## Levithian (Oct 4, 2007)

If Itachi was a Clan all to himself I would like the Uchiha's more...he is the only one I am into..Hinata is my favorite. Hyuuga...Then Hinata's dads brother..then Neji then Hinata's little sister...I hate her dad I won't even use his name nor Hinata's sisters for that matter...I don't hate her I just have a petty dislike of her for trying to upstage Hinata..but otherwise she seems cool...

I like Neji's skill but not him personally..the same could be said for Hinata's dad but I flat out hate him and wish he would die...he is the only Naruto Character I would say that about and its sad as I for the most part always side with Clan Lords in anime and approve of there rule, loving there class and nobility and standing up for there system of traditionalist rule customs and ways of honor...

I don't hate Neji and Like I said. I like his skill and approve of his quest for personal power and perfection...but something about Him makes me wish to fight him...he brings out primal Impulses in me...I just think someone should put him in his place...I don't like Him personally as I said and this is odd as I most often like other anime Characters like him...but at least he his redeeming quality's..and purely as a Ninja I approve of him...but would still like to see him put in his place and hard...

As far as the Hyuuga Bloodline Limit...I absolutely love it...as well as there Chakra control agility Natural grace, fluid movements and overall fighting style. the clan as a whole is superior and elite..they are the best of the best and they freaking know it...they Hyuuga deliver what the Uchiha only promise...

However I must be fair to Itachi he is the exception to this...he is a true Ninja..and The MS is win...I don't want to go into the Connection I see between the Kyuubi and The Uchiha Bloodline Inheritance Limit but it is of note..here and I am a Kyuubi fan BTW..you have got to love that wonderful fox...he rocks!


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking at all your reasons it's pretty easy to sift out why you like something, to why you probably don't.



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> If Itachi was a Clan all to himself I would like the Uchiha's more...he is the only one I am into..Hinata is my favorite. Hyuuga...Then Hinata's dads brother..then Neji then Hinata's little sister...I hate her dad I won't even use his name nor Hinata's sisters for that matter...I don't hate her I just have a petty dislike of her for trying to upstage Hinata..but otherwise she seems cool...




Lulz, already said why 



> I like Neji's skill but not him personally..the same could be said for Hinata's dad but I flat out hate him and wish he would die...he is the only Naruto Character I would say that about and its sad as I for the most part always side with Clan Lords in anime and approve of there rule, loving there class and nobility and standing up for there system of traditionalist rule customs and ways of honor...



Because he said something bad about Hinata, and she heard it.



> I don't hate Neji and Like I said. I like his skill and approve of his quest for personal power and perfection...but something about Him makes me wish to fight him...he brings out primal Impulses in me...I just think someone should put him in his place...I don't like Him personally as I said and this is odd as I most often like other anime Characters like him...but at least he his redeeming quality's..and purely as a Ninja I approve of him...but would still like to see him put in his place and hard...



Because he punched Hinata in the face.



> As far as the Hyuuga Bloodline Limit...I absolutely love it...as well as there Chakra control agility Natural grace, fluid movements and overall fighting style. the clan as a whole is superior and elite..they are the best of the best and they freaking know it...they Hyuuga deliver what the Uchiha only promise...



Because it has Hinata



> However I must be fair to Itachi he is the exception to this...he is a true Ninja..and The MS is win...I don't want to go into the Connection I see between the Kyuubi and The Uchiha Bloodline Inheritance Limit but it is of note..here and I am a Kyuubi fan BTW..you have got to love that wonderful fox...he rocks!



Itachi's... really not all that good.

He's powerful, but like it's been said he's a prodigy to  lineage or chumps and weaklings, and his skills witht he sharingan are hampered by his lack of godly stamina, and failing eyesight.

A few years prior, Itachi would have been at his prime and taking everyone down with ease. But at the cost of being a genius, his days are numbered. 

When it boils down to it, it doesn't matter who Itachi's going to fight. Cause either he's going to win PNJ wise, or lose badly.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 4, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> If Itachi was a Clan all to himself I would like the Uchiha's more...he is the only one I am into..Hinata is my favorite. Hyuuga...Then Hinata's dads brother..then Neji then Hinata's little sister...I hate her dad I won't even use his name nor Hinata's sisters for that matter...I don't hate her I just have a petty dislike of her for trying to upstage Hinata..but otherwise she seems cool...
> 
> I like Neji's skill but not him personally..the same could be said for Hinata's dad but I flat out hate him and wish he would die...he is the only Naruto Character I would say that about and its sad as I for the most part always side with Clan Lords in anime and approve of there rule, loving there class and nobility and standing up for there system of traditionalist rule customs and ways of honor...
> 
> ...



i hope u no that hinata was deemed worthless while that little girl will most likely become a huge asset to the hyuuga clan.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 4, 2007)

Hyuugas...


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Oct 5, 2007)

~~uchiha pwnz!~~


----------



## angelkenta (Oct 5, 2007)

Uchihas mind too conflict so I have to say the Hyugas their mind is more constant


----------



## Helenius (Oct 5, 2007)

I voted Uchiha...

But in all honesty... Kuguya > Uchiha > Hyuuga


----------



## Jaz-1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Uchihas own the hyyuga with ease.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, lets look at the Hyuugas and Uchihas seperately

The Hyuugas have the Byakugan which allows you to view all of your opponents chakra points. This can neutralize your opponent and stop your enemies chakra flow. This can eventually kill the opponent. If that isnt cool enough the Byukugan enables you to see 359 degrees and can also let you see through objects. You'll never lose anything again and i could use that xD.

They also have Hinata who is one of my favorite characters and Neji who is pretty cool too. Also, they have more than two people so its actually a clan.

The Uchihas have the Sharigan which can copy an unlimited amount of techniques. This is great because you dont have to learn the hand seals all you have to do is train as hard as you can so you can use the technique you copied. They also can get the infamous MS. 

They also have Sasuke and Itachi, which are the only Uchihas left. Not really a clan if you ask me.

After looking at all of this i would choose the Hyuugas (by a little) because i like their bloodline trait and their characters more. Also, they have more than two people in their clan. I do like the Uchihas though.


----------



## Harlita (Oct 5, 2007)

ATTENTION: 

I AM READY TO START SLASHING PEOPLE'S POST COUNTS IF YOU DON'T KNOCK IT OFF.

VOTE, LEAVE YOUR COMMENT - THAT'S IT.


And Opening Poster - if I see you parade on this thread you made one more time with "CMON UCHIHAS!!" or "ONLY 2 MORE VOTEs!!!11111!!!!" I'll trash the whole thing.


Posts count in the House of Uzumaki. DO NOT SPAM.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

hyuugas are better because they are the superior clan..and the fact they actually have a clan makes a big difference


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Oct 6, 2007)

i voted for uchihas in my opinion i think hyuugas is superior but uchihas is scarier. Plus MS is powerful.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 6, 2007)

Do not judge the Uchiha merely by Sasuke and Itachi. The Hyuuga and Uchiha are really all the same, except 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Uchiha are Hyuuga with the mix of demon blood, resulting in an "evolution" of the Byakugan into the much more dreaded - Sharingan.


 It was when Itachi found this out that he killed off his entire clan to get Sasuke to want revenge to gain the Mangekyou Sharingan to fulfill a dark order that Itachi and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi


 are a part of, since it needs 3 Uchiha. But anyway, Uchiha >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hyuuga no matter the pole since, as I said, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



an Uchiha IS a Hyuuga. . .but also with demon blood, obviously making them inhumanly stronger in many areas.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 6, 2007)

Hyuuchiha said:


> Do not judge the Uchiha merely by Sasuke and Itachi. The Hyuuga and Uchiha are really all the same, except
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! 

Your lack of facts and ridiculous theories obviously trumps the truth!

~Srsly.

The Uchiha aren't better. So why are there more people voting for them as if they are. I know people are just voting because they like the Uchiha, but are they really that oblivious towards the facts of the matter.

From a logical standpoint they've got very little that could trump the Hyuuga.

Even MS would lose, now that I understand it even more then I did before, it's still a flawed dojutsu, that has tremendous advantages, but crippling disadvantages. Ones great enough to belittle this trump card.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2007)

Hyuugas. Their Byakugan owns the sharigan by over 9000!


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 6, 2007)

Haze said:


> Well, lets look at the Hyuugas and Uchihas seperately
> 
> The Hyuugas have the Byakugan which allows you to view all of your opponents chakra points. This can neutralize your opponent and stop your enemies chakra flow. This can eventually kill the opponent. If that isnt cool enough the Byukugan enables you to see 359 degrees and can also let you see through objects. You'll never lose anything again and i could use that xD.
> 
> ...



so do uchihas please be more up to date before posting here


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

Hyuga's are my personal faves.


----------



## Ma-ken (Oct 7, 2007)

i love uchihas


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Oct 7, 2007)

Uchihas own yo asses!!!


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 7, 2007)

Hyuuga. 

Although I love the Uchihas, secretly.


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Oct 7, 2007)

The Uchihas are the shit.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 7, 2007)

BigGameJuice! said:


> The Uchihas are the shit.



care to explain


----------



## Dogma (Oct 7, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> care to explain



Care to read the last two pages of the thread? 

The information is there in spades.


----------



## Vance (Oct 7, 2007)

_It's over, the Hyuugas are winning by three._


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2007)

Hyuuga Clan are the strongest.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 7, 2007)

How are Uchihas really even the strongest now? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



No one has real proof that Madara still exists. Sure Tobi talks about him and stuff, but we haven't seen Madara yet fully.


 So it's just Sasuke and Itachi left. All together the Hyuugas are stronger than both Itachi and Sasuke. Therefore Hyuuga>Uchiha. You can't really disagree with this logic unless you're Uchihacrazed. Even in Naruto it was said that the Uchihas *were once* the strongest *before*, but now after the huge massacre the Hyuugas are the strongest clan.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 7, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> How are Uchihas really even the strongest now?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



madara's dead. also when sasuke fights naruto before timeskip the scene where they fought has a huge statue of the first hokage, as well as uchiha madara 

*Spoiler*: __ 




and tobi is an uchiha


----------



## Dogma (Oct 7, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> How are Uchihas really even the strongest now?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree.

Only because I think even with the whole Sharingan toting Uchiha clan still alive and well, I don't think that they'd beat the Hyuuga.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 7, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> madara's dead. also when sasuke fights naruto before timeskip the scene where they fought has a huge statue of the first hokage, as well as uchiha madara
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually...translators have all agreed that Tobi said that he was Madara. Any interpretation of it merely saying that he had eyes that were Madara's power was a mistranslation. And please remember to spoiler tag manga-related information. Already tagged the Tobi part for you this timne around.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 8, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> madara's dead. also when sasuke fights naruto before timeskip the scene where they fought has a huge statue of the first hokage, as well as uchiha madara
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So what if Tobi's an Uchiha? No one knows how strong Tobi is. We haven't seen any of his skills, all we really know about him is that he has the Sharingan.




3 Uchihas against all the Hyuugas? That's not even a fight. So the Hyuuga clan is overall stronger than the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 8, 2007)

yes and if
*Spoiler*: __ 



tobi is madara 


 he has power that matched the first hokage, as well as him being in akatsuki, and itachi took out his entire clan(save one on purpose), im pretty sure he could do it again if he really wanted to the hyuugas


----------



## Brigade (Oct 8, 2007)

i voted hyuuga cause they are the source and the source is always stronger than the derivative


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 8, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> i voted hyuuga cause they are the source and the source is always stronger than the derivative


 
byakugan may be the source, but sharingan is the evolution.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 8, 2007)

thus it is a derivative making it a watered down hax blood line with a a few add ons

it's like whisky and bourbon (Whiskey= Strong / Bourbon= Watered down whiskey


----------



## Kira (Oct 8, 2007)

I voted Hyuuga because the sharingan is too haxed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Then again, rinnegan is stronger than sharingan so the Uchiha are not the strongest.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 8, 2007)

i am under drinking age but i am well versed in facts about that sort of thing


----------



## HyugaRules (Oct 8, 2007)

as my name says hyuugas rule


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 8, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> thus it is a derivative making it a watered down hax blood line with a a few add ons
> 
> it's like whisky and bourbon (Whiskey= Strong / Bourbon= Watered down whiskey



it is like coke(the SODA THE SODA) coke=ok vanilla coke=TASTAY


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2007)

Diet soda's fail. Thats what the Uchiha Clan represent. Hyuuga Clan = Cherry Coke. Uchiha Clan = Diet Coke Zero.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Diet soda's fail. Thats what the Uchiha Clan represent. Hyuuga Clan = Cherry Coke. Uchiha Clan = Diet Coke Zero.




wrong. you must say diet cherry coke zero. and how do diet sodas fail, they give the taste and keep you slim. and they can kill you with the aspartame(like the uchihas) while hyuugas make you fat with sugar


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 9, 2007)

the hyugas are up by 5


----------



## iloltoomuch (Oct 9, 2007)

hyuugas cuz one: they gave birth to the god of smexiness hyuuga neji *drool*

and also, i think theyre are CONSIDERABLY a lot more hyuugas than uchihas in existence  as of now..unless the uchihas a have sudden baby implosion, whcih i highly doubt


----------



## Valtieri (Oct 9, 2007)

This is still goin? Geezus...

Well, atleast the Hyuuga's are winning


----------



## iloltoomuch (Oct 9, 2007)

yayyz xD i mean who cant love those all seeing, slightly creepy white-washed eyes and long, sparkly hairr?


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 9, 2007)

Hyuugas!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Diet soda's fail. Thats what the Uchiha Clan represent. Hyuuga Clan = Cherry Coke. Uchiha Clan = Diet Coke Zero.



You don't like Pepsi? I would equate the Hyuga with tea and scoones, and Uchiha with lemon tinged sugarwater.


----------



## Magnifico (Oct 9, 2007)

Hyuugas FTW. Those Uchihas suck thinking they\'re all tough even though

*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara was beaten by the 1st hokage


----------



## Hitsugaya-Toushiro (Oct 9, 2007)

The Hyuugas are cool because of their Byakugan. Sharingan is cool too but the Byakugan has better abilities in my eyes.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 9, 2007)

The Hyuugas are pulling ahead, just as they should.


----------



## SofiFF (Oct 9, 2007)

Hyuugas FTW! It's a shame someone like Hinata is a Hyuuga.....but the byakugan abilities are my favorite.


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 9, 2007)

Magnifico said:


> Hyuugas FTW. Those Uchihas suck thinking they\'re all tough even though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


  the
*Spoiler*: __ 



 first hokage is hard to beat


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 9, 2007)

Brdof Hrms said:


> the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah? Sandaime beat the first hokage, second hokage, and Orochimaru all at once, and then thought of all the awesome people in his village, like Hiashi, who was going for an afternoon stroll to stomp countless ninja holes.

So to summarize, Sarutobi kicks the ass of the guy who kicked Madara's ass, and then thinks about what a badass Hiashi is. There, it's over. Hyuugas > Uchihas.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2007)

Sandaime didn't seem to have a problem against Shodai, although I think Kishi regrets making Shodai look almost mediocre in that battle. Shodai could very well have been one of the strongest shinobi in the verse.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 9, 2007)

147-138, a nine point lead!
this poll is really close!


----------



## Dogma (Oct 9, 2007)

147-138

That's not very close to be honest. Not in this particular situation.

Uchiha's are getting snuffed like the chumps they are.

Hyuuga's just keep showing their superiority.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Oh yeah? Sandaime beat the first hokage, second hokage, and Orochimaru all at once



IMHO, Sarutobi was at least one of the strongest shinobi's in the Naruto verse.

And you seem to be forgetting Orochimaru was toying around with him for quit sometime. If he wasn't to busy talking shit and looking in amusement, Sarutobi would had been dead without taking Oro's arms.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 9, 2007)

Espionage said:


> IMHO, Sarutobi was at least one of the strongest shinobi's in the Naruto verse.
> 
> And you seem to be forgetting Orochimaru was toying around with him for quit sometime. If he wasn't to busy talking shit and looking in amusement, Sarutobi would had been dead without taking Oro's arms.



So? The first and second Hokage still got smashed, and Sarutobi spent his last breath thinking about how awesome Hiashi is.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 9, 2007)

Uchiha=Haxpwn Chuck Norris


----------



## Brdof Hrms (Oct 10, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Oh yeah? Sandaime beat the first hokage, second hokage, and Orochimaru all at once, and then thought of all the awesome people in his village, like Hiashi, who was going for an afternoon stroll to stomp countless ninja holes.
> 
> So to summarize, Sarutobi kicks the ass of the guy who kicked Madara's ass, and then thinks about what a badass Hiashi is. There, it's over. Hyuugas > Uchihas.



yes he also had the king enma to bail him out as the death god.THE FREEKING GOD OF DEATH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> So? The first and second Hokage still got smashed, and Sarutobi spent his last breath thinking about how awesome Hiashi is.



 You pretty much just supported what I said. 

 Are you actually saying Hiashi>Sarutobi, Hiashi>Orochimaru


----------



## Shodai (Oct 10, 2007)

It's over Byukagam won


----------



## Razesdark (Oct 10, 2007)

Hyuuga is win for me.

Their insight is better, their skills are more suiting IMO.
And they look cooler in general.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 11, 2007)

I like some of the Uchihas: Mikoto, Itachi, Obito...
But I loathe Sasuke and Fugaku...- I keep forgetting to add Fugaku to my hate list...
And I like all of the Hyugas.
I also think that the unique style the Hyugas use is awesome.
So they get my vote.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 11, 2007)

Not sure whom to vote for...

I love Itachi, but I rather like Neji.

I'm not overly fond of the rest of either clan.  Especially the Hyuuga because of their idiotic oppression of family members.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 11, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Qft. The Uchihatards have run away because they know the Hyuugas will beat them.



Uchihatards don't know the art of run. I'm kind of agreeing with Apsalar for this one, Neji is cool but that branch family shenanigans needs to gtfo. Itachi is awesome, but when sharingan jutsu just start popping out from the thicket it gets tiring. The same would have happened if Goku went Super Saiyan 21, it's overkill.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 11, 2007)

I voted for the Hyuugas because I love all of them but since my favorite character is Obito Uchiha I'm really sorry Obito


----------



## Ramengod (Oct 11, 2007)

Uchiha's because they don't suck.


----------



## NoirAvatar (Oct 11, 2007)

Uchihas, the Hyuugas creep me out with their pupil-less eyes.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hyuuga or Uchiha.....errrr!


----------



## Three Dollar Bill (Oct 11, 2007)

Uchiha.  I'm not that interested by the Hyuuga clan.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 11, 2007)

kawaiiblossom94 said:


> so..what are you trying to say here? i'm not running away in fear! and
> uchiha-tachi don't run away either! and the hyuuga clan maybe strong, but seriously....Mangyeko PPLZ!!!!



*MS, is flawed, and wouldn't win.* 

It's a remarkably powerful Dojutsu that allows the user to pull items into it's own dimmension, and essentially rip them to shreds with the right amount of control. It's ability to be shot is useful, and it's use, despite taking up a massive amount of chakra, is not limited by more then five to four minutes. Which is decent.

However, there are some substantial flaws that leave the MS somewhat ineffective.

*Time.*

In a break neck situation, it'd be difficult to accumulate the power for the MS. In a surpirsed or rushed fight in which the Uchiha had less then a favorable amount of time to prepare it. Then it's ability to flee are put to the test, and may prove useless.

Also, the amount of time is limited in order to get the attack of. It's a chakra dump, so using it for long periods of time is pretty much impossible.

*Location.*

If the area is clouded with objects, then the MS is unable to be used at full capacity. It may be able to trap anything that it see's, but if the person happens to be hiding, then it changes the abiility for it to become useful.

If it's a very tree inhabited area, then there's a greater risk of tearing a tree, then in this case, tearing a Hyuuga.

*Range.*

Lulz, if you don't get seen by the MS, then it's useless. Basically, if your not in eyesight, then your going to not run into any problems. Not to mention if you get in close, your safe too. Because no Uchiha would use MS so close.

Too risky.

*Use.*

The biggest flaw, and here's where the Hyuuga come into play here. Despite the fact that an Uchiha must be seeing a Hyuuga in order to use the MS, it's also notable that the Uchiha must be facing them in some way shape or form.

This means, that unless their not looking at them. They would have to face their opponent, and keep a bead on them long enough for the MS to run it's course.

This does not mean that if a object is fired at the Uchiha, that they would be able to move out the way and maintain the effectiveness of the MS. If the object is non-tangeable, then it could very well pass through the dimmensional barriers and strike at the Uchiha. 

Unless they remove their eyes to dodge the incoming blow, the Uchiha (who would be partially blinded due to both their eyes using the MS) would have to take the brunt of the blow in order to keep an eye on their target.

*Conclusion.*

A Hyuuga, who'd probably rival an Uchiha in raw speed would be able to fire a Hakken off at about mid distance. If this is able to breach the barrier created when the dimmensions are warped, then this is the perfect oppurtunity for the Hyuuga to do either of the following.

I. _Dodge the eyesight of Uchiha_

Get out of sight, and keep repeating this progress until the Uchiha run out of steam, and get beaten.

II. _Make contact witht he Hakken, at the cost of damage or mortality._

Much like Deidara got his arm removed, if a Hakken connects cleanly, then it will either remove the chakra flow instantaneously, or it will cut it off in time for the MS to tear something through the folds of the dimmension. 

Either way, the Hyuuga would be able to trump the MS.

Be it Hiashi vs. Itachi or Neji vs. Sasuke.


----------



## adevilinthedark (Oct 12, 2007)

Uchihas. The Uchihas are baddass. Hell even sasuke is good when he isn't turned gay in fanfictions. Plus, Sharingan owns Byakugan on looks alone, much less abilities it gives the clan. Though I admit that the Jyuuken is awesome.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Oct 12, 2007)

I say hyuuga's


----------



## zuul (Oct 12, 2007)

Uchiha for me. Hottest bishounen, amazing ninja cats, sharingan. Nothing can compare the greatness of the Uchiha clan.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Oct 12, 2007)

Uchiha of course!sharingan>byakugan.sasuke>neji.katon>jyuuken


----------



## ilovesasuino (Oct 13, 2007)

i think the two clans are both good but i'm more of a uchiha clan fan than hyuuga. they are just strong, smart and not to mention hot and good looking people.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

OK people last warning. This thread is not about Uchihatards vs. Hyuugatards. It is not about running Uchihas nor is it about insulting the Hyuuga and their Byakugan.

If I see anymore of that this thread is gone.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Hyuuga Clan.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hyuugas. Love their taijutsu and Byakugan abilities.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2007)

The only thing I have against the Hyuga is that they treated HInata like shit. But Fugaku also treated Sasuke like shit.


----------



## Saito (Oct 20, 2007)

Hyuugas


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 20, 2007)

go uchiha! sharingan is just so much more awesome than byakugan


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 22, 2007)

for the hyuga


----------



## Khaeos (Oct 22, 2007)

Hyuugas. because you know...they are actually still AROUND.  The Uchihas consist of two emo brothers who plan on dying anyway.


----------



## Confused (Oct 22, 2007)

It depends on how you look at the question. 

If you look at which clan is the strongest in numbers and in lasting, then defintely the Hyuugas, because, as the poster above me has stated, their clan is still fairly strong, where as the Uchihas only have Sasuke, Itachi, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and probably Tobi.




Now, as for which clan has the most powerful abilities, there I'd have to go with the Uchihas. First of all, the Sharingan can evolve and grow, where as the Byakugaan stays at one level. Secondly, the Byakugaan provides, big picture, less abilities then the Sharingan, especially as the Sharingan evolves. And yes, the techniques of the Byakyugaan are powerful, but they can't create a week long fire or send someone into another dimension.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 24, 2007)

I like Itachi, the sharingan, and it seems that the strongest of the Uchiha is stronger than the strongest of the Hyuuga, but I prefer the general characteristics of the Hyuuga over the Uchiha.


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2007)

Hyuuga Clan....killing someone with a glancing blow is pretty leet.


----------



## Rohi_ (Oct 24, 2007)

The Hyuuga have their nazi branch-family system and purist ideology and the Uchiha clan consists of two power-obsessed, murderous maniacs. So yeah, neither of them are very attractive. However, I think the sharingan is a bit ridiculous with its ever-expanding capabilities, an IWIN button that mostly makes any fight involving it rather boring. The byakugan on the other hand is just a handy tool adding extra twist to the mix and, for some reason, it's kinda sexy. Don't know why but it is. So Hyuuga it is, but only by a small margin.


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 24, 2007)

I prefer Hyuugas over Uchihas.


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 24, 2007)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I like Itachi, the sharingan, and it seems that the strongest of the Uchiha is stronger than the strongest of the Hyuuga, but I prefer the general characteristics of the Hyuuga over the Uchiha.



itachi stronger then hiashi no fricken way you must be out of your mind.


----------



## zuul (Oct 24, 2007)

Itachi alone can slaughter all the Hyuuga clan.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd vote Uchihas if Uchiha Mikoto had actual Uchiha blood in her. This way I'm gonna vote Hyuugas.


----------



## Tempest02 (Oct 24, 2007)

I like Hyuugas more in almost every way =), Come on hyuugas!


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 24, 2007)

zuul said:


> Itachi alone can slaughter all the Hyuuga clan.



your too big of an itachi fan if you really believe that. that is just irrational and. well where did you come up with that.


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2007)

Hyuuga Clan are the str0ngest.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2007)

Hyuuga please


----------



## zuul (Oct 24, 2007)

> your too big of an itachi fan if you really believe that. that is just irrational and. well where did you come up with that.




IMO the sharingan is a better dojutsu than the byakugan, so before the massacre Uchiha clan > Hyuuga clan. Itachi manages to slaughtered the Uchiha clan, so  he can also do the same to the Hyuuga. Logical, isn't it ?


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2007)

Byakugan is also more bad-ass. And Neji mindfucks people.


----------



## zuul (Oct 24, 2007)

nejikun4 said:


> no not logical
> did you know that hardly any uchiha clan members even have the sharingan and if they all together couldnt stop itachi the clan is full of pussies cause they couldnt take out itachi and all hyuga use the byakugani mean look itachi isnt that strong i mean not as much as all you think he is. and i am not trying to make enemies i just want you to read this cause its true.



Just take a look at Hinata (I like the girl but whatever), she's the living proof that you can have the byakugan without being an uber ninja. I believe she's not alone in her clan. All Hyuuga aren't as talented as Neji.Even Hiashi's stat in the databook aren't that impressive. Besides the Hyuugas don't seem as numerous as the Uchihas were before the massacre. So for me, Itachi can destroyed this clan too.


Edit :


> Byakugan is also more bad-ass. And Neji mindfucks people.



He was mindfucked too.    By hinata


----------



## nejikun4 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah you do have a good point but do you think the hyuga are really that bad the uchiha were descended from the hyuga so why would they possibly be better.


----------



## zuul (Oct 25, 2007)

nejikun4 said:


> yeah you do have a good point but do you think the hyuga are really that bad the uchiha were descended from the hyuga so why would they possibly be better.



The huuygas are now the strongest clan in Konoha, they aren't bad at all.
As for the Uchihas descending from the Hyuugas, that doesn't imply that the sharingan is weaker than the Byakugan.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2007)

zuul said:


> He was mindfucked too.    By hinata



Never happened. All that did was that she said something stupid and it took four Jounins to stop him from killing her.


----------



## TorQz (Oct 25, 2007)

wow I didn't know there were so many hyuugas fans.


----------



## zuul (Oct 25, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Never happened. All that did was that she said something stupid and it took four Jounins to stop him from killing her.



Yes, how stupid of her to say he was suffering from being in the branch family. It's so obvious he enjoys being the dog of the main family. Neji is such a submissive boy ! 



> wow I didn't know there were so many hyuugas fans.



Above all, there are many Uchiha's haters.


----------



## Keme (Oct 25, 2007)

The Hyuuga Clan is my favorite, so naturally they receive my vote.


----------



## ghost7hunter (Oct 26, 2007)

hell ya hyuugas bak in the lead


----------



## Stallyns808 (Oct 26, 2007)

Uchiha's.  They are atleast relevant to the story.


----------



## NullFox (Oct 26, 2007)

I voted for Uchihas, Sharingan is waaaay more cooler than Byakugan


----------



## NullFox (Oct 26, 2007)

Thankies  but isn't what you did considered spam? 



Anyway, the difference in the poll isn't that big, but too bad The Hyuugas are winning for now... =/

come on ppl, Uchihas abilities exceed the Hyuugas, vote for them


----------



## nejikun4 (Nov 7, 2007)

no they dont


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 7, 2007)

GrayFoxx said:


> I voted for Uchihas, Sharingan is waaaay more cooler than Byakugan



words from the wise.


----------



## kyubineel13 (Nov 7, 2007)

i like both!
but if i just had to choose one i will go with 
sharingan!!


----------



## Foxy (Nov 7, 2007)

*hyuugas, i would say, are more powerful... but when it comes to characters, uchihas pwn hands down.*


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Nov 7, 2007)

I prefer the Uchihas, but I must admit that the Hyuuugas are more badass.


----------



## Cair (Nov 7, 2007)

Hyuugas.


----------



## Hinata. (Nov 8, 2007)

I love the Hyuugas


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Lulz,
> 
> This threads been owned time and time over again, mostly by Hyuuga fans.
> 
> I suppose an Uchiha fan could own the thread everyonce in awhile too, if they didn't run like an Uchiha from an actual challenge, or get their asses whipped like a good majority of that "allmighty" clan.



You ask the impossible. Art of Run > All.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 8, 2007)

even


----------



## Frelly (Nov 8, 2007)

Uchihas rock ^^


----------



## ayoz (Nov 8, 2007)

Uchiha's > Hyuuga

Uchiha was the most feared clan for a reason.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2007)

I said that if I saw any more of this nonsense that the thread would be gone and I'm acting on that statement.


----------

